# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الصادة صباح اليوم الأربعاء 3 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

المالي تراوري يلحق بالبعثة الحمراء في تونس



فشل المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ في الاتصال بالمهاجم المالي للتأكد من موعد عودته للخرطوم واللحاق ببعثة المريخ التي غادرت فجر اليوم الى تونس واتصل المكتب التنفيذي بالمالي افو فيارا وكيل تراوري وغارزيتو لاستفساره عن أسباب غياب تراوري وهل لديه أي تفاصيل عن أسباب تأخره فأكد فيارا أن بعض الترتيبات الأسرية أدت لتأخر تراوري من العودة في الموعد المتفق عليه لكنه طمأن المكتب التنفيذي أنه لا توجد مشكلة لأن تراوري سيغادر من مالي مباشرةً وسيصل إلى تونس بعد لحظات من وصول بعثة المريخ إلى هناك وبالتالي سيشارك في التدريبات من أول وهلة، ولو التزم تراوري بما قاله الوكيل المالي ولحق بالمريخ في تونس بعد لحظات معدودات من وصول البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك ربما تجاوز غارزيتو عن هذا التأخير لأنه غير مؤثر وبالتالي يمكن أن يسمح له بالمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

رمضان عجب : التدريبات مع صقور الجديان جعلتني في وضعية مثالية



قال رمضان عجب نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء إنه لن يكون بحاجة إلى إعداد كامل في الفترة المقبلة من خلال المعسكر الاعدادي الذي سيخضع له الفريق بتونس وقال رمضان إنه في الأصل لم يخلد للراحة وانتظم في تدريبات المنتخب الوطني بعد ساعات من انتهاء استحقاقات النصف الأول من الموسم وأبان العجب أنه استفاد كثيراً من التدريبات التي خضع لها مع المنتخب الوطني وبالتالي سيكون في قمة الجاهزية حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة وتوقّع العجب أن يستفيد سداسي المريخ بالمنتخب من المشاركة في مباراة سيراليون في الوصول إلى درجة عالية من الجاهزية قبل المشاركة مع الفريق في المباريات الأفريقية فضلاً عن الاستفادة من مباريات المريخ في الممتاز والكأس مؤكداً أن الأحمر يولي اهتماماً كبيراً بالمباراة الأفريقية الأولى أمام مولودية العلمة بالخرطوم حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز ووضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده لينطلق منها لخطف بطاقة الترشح لنصف نهائي دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

رئيس مولودية العلمة: مباراة المريخ مهمة للغاية وتقدم السن وراء ذهاب المدرب



أعلن الرئيس الجديد المعين لنادي مولودية العلمة الجزائري منافس المريخ في دور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال حركات عبد الرزاق لوكالة الأنباء الجزائرية انطلاقة اعداد فريقه للاستحقاقات التي تنتظره في مجموعات دوري الأبطال ابتداءً من مباراة المريخ في الجولة الأولى وقال حركات: مباراتنا أمام المريخ هامة بالنسبة لنا وتابع: جئت لتسيير هذه المرحلة الإنتقالية بهدف الوقوف الى جانب الفريق الذي سيمثل الجزائر في رابطة الأبطال الافريقية ، وكذا من أجل العودة سريعا الى القسم الأول وأكد الرئيس المعين أنه لا يوجد جديد فيما يتعلق بالمدرب القادم للفريق مؤكداً عدم عودة المدرب أكورسي إلى العلمة بسبب تقدمه في السن (78 سنة) . موضحا بشأن هوية المدرب المقبل للفريق ، بأن القرار جماعي وسيتم اتخاذه في اجتماع لمجلس الإدارة خلال الأيام المقبلة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*امين عام المريخ ينتقد تصريحات عوض احمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
انتقد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان طاهر التصريحات المنسوبة لمقرر لجنة الاستئنافات عوض احمد طه بشان اعادة مباراة المريخ والامل وانتقاصه من نادي المريخ بعبارات رخيصة وسوقية وهو امر مرفوض من قبل مجلس المريخ , واكد الامين العام بان مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات ينتمي للجنة عدلية اعضائها مثل القضاء ومن تقاليد القضاء عدم تصريح القاضي لوسائل الاعلام فى القضية المنظورة امامه , وعلي مقرر لجنة الاستئناف ان يكون حياديا فى عملة بغض النظر عن الانتماء .
واكد الامين العام ان نادي المريخ غير معني بامر اعادة المباراة من قريب او بعيد وهي قضية بين الاتحاد العام ولجنة الاسئنافات , وان المريخ خاض المباراة امام الامل وكسبها فى البرمجة التى تم وضعها من قبل الاتحاد العام .


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفريق طارق : هناك شخص اتصل على حكم مباراتنا ضد الاهلي شندي وطلب منه تضمين المدينة في تقريره 



لاعبنايتعرض للاستهداف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اوضح الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ان الطريقة التى تم فيها ايقاف اللاعب بكري المديمة توضح مدي الاستهداف الذى يتعرض له المريخ عبر لاعبيه الاساسين , وان هناك شخص اتصل بحكم مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي عقب نهاية المبارة وطالبة بتضمين واقعة الاعتداء المزعومة فى تقريره رغم نفي الواقعة من قبل الحكم فى تلك المحادثة الهاتفية , واشار الامين العام ان بعض اعضاء الاتحاد العام يعلمون ذلك جيدا , وطالب المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ضرورة تكوين لجنة تحقيق فى هذا الامر


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رئيس نادي الأمل يقول (قرار اعادة المباراة لن يرضينا ونطالب بالنقاط فقط)

قال رئيس نادي الأمل  لكرة القدم، جمال حسن سعيد، إنهم يطالبون بنقاط مباراة الفريق امام المريخ، والتي خسرها الفريق في الدور الأول من هذا الموسم، وذلك بسبب المشاركة غير القانونية لمهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة، .
لكن رئيس نادي الأمل جمال حسن سعيد قال اليوم : “نحن اصلا غير موافقين على قرار لجنة الإستئنافات السابق بإعادة مباراتنا مع المريخ، بل نريد نقاطها الكاملة بحكم المشاركة غير الصحيحة للاعب بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة، فنحن لم نفرح من قبل بقرار الإعادة، حتى ذلك القرار الأول بإعادة المباراة لم نتسلمه، واما قرار مراجعة وفحص أوراق المباراة أمام لجنة الإستئنافات لم يصلنا أيضا، فنحن ايضا نملك الحق في تقديم طلب مراجعة”.
يذكر أن المريخ كان قد فاز بملعبه على الأمل 2-0 في الأسبوع الثامن من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وقد شارك المهاجم بكري المدينة مع المريخ رغم قرار إيقاف بسبب إعتداءه على حكم مباراة المريخ ضد الأهلي شندي بملعب الآخير، ما دعا الأمل للتقدم بشكوى بعدم صحة مشاركته.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خاص ..علاء الدين يوسف والباشا يتخلفان عن السفر لتونس

علمت (سودانا فوق) ان بعثة المريخ التي ستغادر لتونس في الساعات القادمة ستخلف منها اللاعبان علاء الدين يوسف واحمد الباشا وافادت المصادر ان اللاعبان ابلغا الادارة بان هناك ظروف خاصة سوف تمنعهما من السفر وستغيب ايضا اللاعب المصري ايمن سعيد الذي سيغادر يوم الخميس القادم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الموقع الرسمي للمريخ
الامين العام : حكم مباراة شندي غير تقريره



اوضح الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  الطريقة التى تم فيها ايقاف اللاعب بكري المديمة توضح مدي الاستهداف الذى يتعرض له المريخ  عبر لاعبيه الاساسين ,  وان هناك  شخص اتصل  بحكم مباراة المريخ  والاهلي شندي   عقب نهاية المبارة وطالبة بتضمين واقعة الاعتداء المزعومة فى تقريره رغم نفي الواقعة من قبل الحكم فى تلك المحادثة الهاتفية ,  واشار الامين العام  ان  بعض اعضاء الاتحاد العام يعلمون  ذلك جيدا  , وطالب المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ضرورة  تكوين لجنة تحقيق فى هذا الامر  
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*يسعد  صباحك سيد منعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الموقع الرسمي للمريخ
الفريق طارق : المريخ غير معني بقرار لجنة الاستئناف



انتقد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان طاهر التصريحات المنسوبة  لمقرر لجنة الاستئنافات    عوض احمد طه  بشان   اعادة  مباراة المريخ والامل وانتقاصه من نادي المريخ بعبارات رخيصة  وسوقية  وهو امر مرفوض من قبل مجلس المريخ , واكد الامين العام بان مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات  ينتمي للجنة عدلية اعضائها مثل القضاء  ومن تقاليد القضاء  عدم  تصريح القاضي  لوسائل الاعلام فى القضية  المنظورة امامه , وعلي مقرر لجنة الاستئناف  ان يكون حياديا  فى عملة  بغض النظر عن الانتماء . 
واكد الامين العام ان نادي المريخ غير معني بامر اعادة المبارة من قريب او بعيد وهي قضية  بين الاتحاد العام ولجنة الاسئنافات , وان المريخ  خاض المباراة امام الامل وكسبها فى البرمجة التى تم وضعها من قبل الاتحاد العام .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

المنتخب الوطني يصرف النظر عن معسكر تونس



صرف المنتخب الوطني النظر نهائياً عن إقامة معسكر إعدادي بتونس كما كان مخططاً له من قبل وسمح الجهاز الفني بالمنتخب للمريخ باصطحاب لاعبيه إلى تونس لأنه التزم بالاتفاق المبرم مع المنتخب بالسفر إلى تونس وحالت أزمة مالية قاهرة يعاني منها اتحاد الكرة من إكمال إجراءات سفر بعثة منتخبنا الوطني إلى تونس وشدد مازدا على ضرورة عودة دوليي الفرقة الحمراء إلى الخرطوم في التاسع من هذا الشهر برفقة لاعبي الهلال بالمنتخب للانخراط في معسكر لصقور الجديان تأهباً لمواجهة سيراليون يوم الرابع عشر من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مجلس سيد الاتيام ينقذ الاعداد من الفشل ويمنح اللاعبين المستحقات



انطلق اعداد الاهلي ودمدني بمشاركة 15 لاعبا تأهباً للدورة الثانية لمنافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز.. وكانت بداية الاعداد شهدت غيابا كبيرا للاعبي الفريق لعدم استلام اللاعبين لحوافزهم إلا ان مجلس الادارة تدارك الامر وعمل علي حل مشاكل اللاعبين لتعود الاوضاع الي طبيعتها ويوالي الفريق اعداده تحت اشراف ياسر حداثة مدرب الفريق استعدادا لمواجهة الامل عطبرة.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*حبابك المبروك والرجل الذى لايختلف حوله أثنان [ ود الخليفه ] الذين يتقدمون لقيادة الأخرين قلّه لأن الصفات التى تتوفر فيهم لا تتوفر لغيرهم وود الخليفه حامل لواء هذه الثلّة الخيرة .. نحييك على هذا النشاط والحيوية وكمان معها البكور تسلم والسلام
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية

المالي تراوري يلحق بالبعثة الحمراء في تونس



فشل المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ في الاتصال بالمهاجم المالي للتأكد من موعد عودته للخرطوم واللحاق ببعثة المريخ التي غادرت فجر اليوم الى تونس واتصل المكتب التنفيذي بالمالي افو فيارا وكيل تراوري وغارزيتو لاستفساره عن أسباب غياب تراوري وهل لديه أي تفاصيل عن أسباب تأخره فأكد فيارا أن بعض الترتيبات الأسرية أدت لتأخر تراوري من العودة في الموعد المتفق عليه لكنه طمأن المكتب التنفيذي أنه لا توجد مشكلة لأن تراوري سيغادر من مالي مباشرةً وسيصل إلى تونس بعد لحظات من وصول بعثة المريخ إلى هناك وبالتالي سيشارك في التدريبات من أول وهلة، ولو التزم تراوري بما قاله الوكيل المالي ولحق بالمريخ في تونس بعد لحظات معدودات من وصول البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك ربما تجاوز غارزيتو عن هذا التأخير لأنه غير مؤثر وبالتالي يمكن أن يسمح له بالمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية.



تراوري تراوري  تراوري الصداع تاني
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جماعه الزول ده خلى يورينا عرض اكتافوويطير لى عزام واللا السما الاحمرياخى زهجنا من المماطله !!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

* مشكور عبدالمنعم واسعد الله صباحك بكل خير 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

رئيس نادي الأمل يقول (قرار اعادة المباراة لن يرضينا ونطالب بالنقاط فقط)



قال رئيس نادي الأمل  لكرة القدم، جمال حسن سعيد، إنهم يطالبون بنقاط مباراة الفريق امام المريخ، والتي خسرها الفريق في الدور الأول من هذا الموسم، وذلك بسبب المشاركة غير القانونية لمهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة، .
لكن رئيس نادي الأمل جمال حسن سعيد قال اليوم : “نحن اصلا غير موافقين على قرار لجنة الإستئنافات السابق بإعادة مباراتنا مع المريخ، بل نريد نقاطها الكاملة بحكم المشاركة غير الصحيحة للاعب بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة، فنحن لم نفرح من قبل بقرار الإعادة، حتى ذلك القرار الأول بإعادة المباراة لم نتسلمه، واما قرار مراجعة وفحص أوراق المباراة أمام لجنة الإستئنافات لم يصلنا أيضا، فنحن ايضا نملك الحق في تقديم طلب مراجعة”.
يذكر أن المريخ كان قد فاز بملعبه على الأمل 2-0 في الأسبوع الثامن من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وقد شارك المهاجم بكري المدينة مع المريخ رغم قرار إيقاف بسبب إعتداءه على حكم مباراة المريخ ضد الأهلي شندي بملعب الآخير، ما دعا الأمل للتقدم بشكوى بعدم صحة مشاركته.






الزول دا أصلاً أهبل وللا بتهابل
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الفريق طارق : هناك شخص اتصل على حكم مباراتنا ضد الاهلي شندي وطلب منه تضمين المدينة في تقريره 



لاعبنايتعرض للاستهداف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اوضح الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ان الطريقة التى تم فيها ايقاف اللاعب بكري المديمة توضح مدي الاستهداف الذى يتعرض له المريخ عبر لاعبيه الاساسين , وان هناك شخص اتصل بحكم مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي عقب نهاية المبارة وطالبة بتضمين واقعة الاعتداء المزعومة فى تقريره رغم نفي الواقعة من قبل الحكم فى تلك المحادثة الهاتفية , واشار الامين العام ان بعض اعضاء الاتحاد العام يعلمون ذلك جيدا , وطالب المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ضرورة تكوين لجنة تحقيق فى هذا الامر





ما قادرين علي حماية النادي اذهبو في ستين كمان بتصرح ان هنالك شخص الحمد لله الذي ابتلانا بيكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلمة يطير الي تونس دي شنو؟
مفروض يكتبو المريخ يسافر الي تونس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفريق طارق ينتقد مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات بسبب عبارات وصفها بأنها رخيصة وسوقية

انتقد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان طاهر التصريحات المنسوبة لمقرر لجنة الاستئنافات عوض احمد طه بشان اعادة مباراة المريخ والامل وانتقاصه من نادي المريخ بعبارات رخيصة وسوقية وهو امر مرفوض من قبل مجلس المريخ , واكد الامين العام بان مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات ينتمي للجنة عدلية اعضائها مثل القضاء ومن تقاليد القضاء عد تصريح القاضي لوسائل الاعلام فى القضية المنظورة امامه , وعلي مقرر لجنة الاستئنا ان يكون حياديا فى عملة بغض النظر عن الانتماء .
واكد الامين العام ان نادي المريخ غير معني بامر اعادة المباراة من قريب او بعيد وهي قضية بين الاتحاد العام ولجنة الاسئنافات , وان المريخ خاض المباراة امام الامل وكسبها فى البرمجة التى تم وضعها من قبل الاتحاد العام .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النمور ومريخ كوستي مساء اليوم في كاس السودان

يستضيف ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء الذي يجمع أهلي شندي ومريخ كوستي في أولى مباريات دور الثمانية من مسابقة كأس السودان في لقاء سيكون الأول للفريقين في النصف الثاني من الموسم الحالي بعد فترة توقف استمرت لمدة عشرين يوماً، وكان الاتحاد العام رفض الطلب المقدم من مريخ كوستي بتأجيل المباراة إلى وقتٍ لاحق حيث أكد إقامتها في موعدها وعانى مريخ كوستي من أزمة إدارية طاحنة في الفترة الأخيرة حالت دون انطلاقة إعداد الفريق للقسم الثاني من الموسم حتى الآن وكذلك سيكون الفريق من دون جهاز فني بعد انتهاء عقد المدرب فاروق جبرة مع الفريق بنهاية الشهر الماضي، أما أهلي شندي فبدأ إعداده منذ أسبوع بالخرطوم وأدى سلسلة من التدريبات تحت إشراف المدرب المساعد بهاء الدين عبد الله ويبدو الفريق أكثر جاهزية من مريخ كوستي لخوض مباراة اليوم وتحقيق الفوز والوصول إلى نصف النهائي من المسابقة…
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأرباب يواصل الكتابة عبر (سودانا فوق) ويكتب همس الضفاف اليوم الأربعاء



لابدَّ لي من أن أذكِّر هنا بأنَّني قارئ نهم ، ولا أقول قارئاً محترفاً كأخي و أستاذي طلحة الشفيع كما يرى نفسه و أراه .
ولكن نهم القراءة الذي أعنيه إنما أعني به ما يقع في يدي و تتوافر لي ظروف قراءته في زحام إهتمامات كثيرة … القراءة قطعاً في صدارتها .
وحولي نفر أعزَّاء كرام و أثيرون يخصُّونني بما يحسبون بإنه جدير بالإهتمام و يخشون عدم إطَّلاعي عليه و هم من هنا ، و من قبله و بعده ، يجدون مني التقدير و التبجيل و الحب و الإحترام .
و هذا النفر العزيز الذي أشرت إليهم لا يتحرجون في أن يمدُّونني بما يستحق الإهتمام ولو جاء ملتهب الأحرف سليط اللسان و حارقاً في المعاني .
و الحسيب النسيب السيِّد علي الميرغني ، طيَّب الله ثراه و جعل الجنَّة مثواه ، كان من حوله و بحكم متطلبات وظائفهم يحرصون على توفير ما صدر من الصحف صباح كل يوم إذ أن سيادته ، قدَّس الله سرَّه ، كان يطالع الصحف ، كلَّ الصحف ، في الصباح الباكر .
و كثيراً ما كان العاملون المكلَّفون بذلك ، يحجبون عن سيادته تلك الصحف متى ما جاء فيها نقد أو هجوم على سيادته و حين ما يسألهم عنها يردَّون عليه بإن تلك الصحف قد أحتجبت في ذلك اليوم و لم تصدر فيلجأ سيادته ، و بأسلوبه ذلك المتفرد الخاص ، على إرسال مرسولٍ خاص ليأتي له بتلك الصحف لينقلب الحال بعد ذلك و يعرف اولئك المختصون بأن منهجهم ذاك لا يصلح مع رجلٍ في قامة ذلك الحسيب النسيب وهو بالطبع لا يصلح مع أيِّ رجل يقدِّم نفسه للعمل العام .
و لأخي و صديقي الأستاذ عثمان العمير مقولة قد قالها لي :- أخي صلاح … ما يكتب من هجوم عليك في الصحافة لا يخرج من إفتراضين … إما أن يكون ما جاء صحيحاً فتنتبه … أو أن يكون غير صحيح و حينذاك يكون بعضاً من ثمن نجاحك .
ولقد حمل لي بريدي قبل يوم “زفة الوان” وهو عمود راتب للكاتب الأخ الأستاذ يس علي يس و الذي أقرُّ و انا في كامل قواي المعتبرة قانوناً و شرعاً ، إنني ممن يحرصون على قراءته متى كان ذلك متاحاً وما أعنيه هنا هو وجودي في البلد أو أن يكون فيه ما يرى ذلك النفر العزيز الكريم الأثير أنه يستحق الإرسال .
”الأرباب … يحتجب الآن !! ” هكذا جاء العنوان فوجدت فيه نذر إنفعال فتحت شهيتي للإطلاع بما يشبه القراءات البرلمانية … أولى و ثانية و ثالثة ففعلت .
ولعلي مدين بالشكر الجزيل الوفير للأخ الأستاذ يس علي يس إذ أتاح لي فرصة و فتح لي باباً كبيراً و عريضاً كيما أعرض لأشياء كثيرة حال بيني وبين ذكرها الحياء المورد للتحرُّج رغم أنَّها تتعلَّق بأحداث عامة وهامة و رموز عمل عام . ومن هنا فإنها توجب التدوين دونما تجميل أو تلوين .
و البداية فإن على أخي الأستاذ يس علي يس أن يأتيني بدليل واحد على ما إدعاه من أنني قد حاولت مجرد محاوله مصادرة حق أي فرد في أن يفكر و يتدبر و من ثم يقرر أو أنني قد أجبرت أحداً ، أو واحدة ، على الإقتناع بما أكتب .
إن فعل ذلك أتعهد بإعتذار يومي أنشره لمدة عام … وقبل أن يفعل ذلك ، وهو ما أشك في أنه سيفعله ، أقول بأن من يكتب مخاطباً القراء وفي بلد كالسودان إنما يؤكد بكتابته بأنه يعرض رؤى وأفكاراً يجب ان يشاركه حولها من يقرأها بالإتفاق أو التعديل زيادة أو نقصان أو النسف إن كانت أحق بالنسف كل ذلك إنطلاقاً من قاعدتين ماسيتين … نصف رأيك عند أخيك …… و … رأي صواب يحتمل الخطأ … و رأيك خطأ يحتمل الصواب .
ولا بد أن بالقول …. أنني أتفق مع الأخ الأستاذ يس بأنني خلافي … بل خلافي كبير … بل أكبر من ذلك بكثير …
و إلى غدٍ بإذن الله
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* سالمون:
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
لم أتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات وجاهز للمشاركة اليوم قبل الغد


كان النيجيري سالمون في الموعد تماماً وحرص على العودة في الموعد المتفق عليه بعد أن وصل فجر أمس حتى يشارك في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء من ضربة البداية وأشار سالمون في حديث للصدى إلى أنه جاهز للمشاركة مع المريخ من أول وهلة ولا يحتاج إلى أي إعداد لأنه لم يتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات حتى بعد نهاية الاستحقاقات المحلية والخارجية بل ظل ينفّذ برنامجاً خاصاً بالتنسيق مع الجهاز الفني وبالتالي أصبح بمقدوره أن يقدم مردوداً مميزاً مع المريخ لأنه لاعب محترف ولا يحتاج إلى أي راحة وتابع سالمون: عُدت للمريخ بروح معنوية عالية وأمضيت لحظات رائعة مع أسرتي وأصدقائي وسأظهر بشكل مختلف تماماً في النصف الثاني من الموسم وسأكون في كامل تركيزي لأقدم أفضل ماعندي مع المريخ في المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري الأبطال، وأبان سالمون أنه لعب في المجموعات الموسم الماضي وبالتالي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء.








*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الامير على بن حسين يعيد ترشيح نفسه في انتخابات الفيفا 



بعد استقالة بلاتر

كفرووتر / وكالات / سيكون الأمير علي بن الحسين مرشحا في الانتخابات الجديدة لرئاسة الفيفا حسب ما أكد أحد مساعديه صلاح صبرا اليوم الثلاثاء عقب استقالة السويسري جوزيف بلاتر من منصبه.

وأعلن الأمير علي انسحابه قبل الجولة الثانية من التصويت الجمعة بعد أن حصل في الجولة الأولى على 73 صوتا مقابل 133 لبلاتر.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب فاروق صباحك نور وسرور
وشكراً علي الإضافات الثرة والحضور
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في أمدرمان ..مصرع طفلة حرقاً أثناء تخلصها من النفايات

لقيت طفلة تبلغ من العمر (12) سنة مصرعها حرقا أثناء تخلصها من النفايات بحرقها في مكب للنفايات بالقرب من منزلهم في أم درمان, وكانت الطفلة بحسب بلاغ تقوم بجمع النفايات والتخلص منها بعد أن تجمعت بكميات كبيرة لعدم مرور العربات الخاصة بجمع القمامة وأثناء إشعالها للنار أمسكت بملابسها وتم إسعافها للمستشفى ولكنها توفيت بالحروق التي أصابتها وعليه دونت الشرطة بلاغا بالوفاة في ظروف غامضة وأحالتها للطب الشرعي لتحديد سبب الوفاة بمشرحة أم درمان. 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*صباح  الورد  ود الخليفه  والنشط  فاروق  
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زيييين عبد المنعم

( عاود صداع تراوري النبيح )
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳـﻦ ﺍﻟﺼــــﺤــﻒ ﺍﻟــﻌــﺎﻟــﻤـﻴـﺓ 

☆ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﺃﻧﺸﻴﻠﻮﺗﻲ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ
☆ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺗﺸﻌﻞ ﺗﻮﻳﺘﺮ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎﺕ
☆ ﺷﻜﻮﻙ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺌﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻜﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ 2016
ﺑﺎﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ
☆ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻳﺼﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻱ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﻧﻴﺲ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ
☆ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﻬﺎ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ
☆ ﻛﺮﻭﻳﻒ : ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺃﻣﻮﺭ ﻻ ﻳﺼﺪﻗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ
☆ ﻣﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺈﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺇﺻﻼﺣﺎﺕ
☆ ﺷﺘﻴﻐﻦ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻤﻠﻜﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ ﻻﺗﺴﻴﻮ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺧﻄﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺒﻌﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
☆ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﻍ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ : ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻋﻈﻴﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻩ
ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺢ
☆ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺗﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ
☆ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ 2006 ﺗﺮﻓﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ ﺑﻮﺳﻜﻴﺘﺲ : ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺑﻴﻠﺒﺎﻭ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ: ﺑﻼﺗﻴﻨﻲ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻣﺆﻫﻞ ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﻓﻴﻐﻮ ﻳﻌﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ : ﺣﺎﻥ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﻫﻮﻏﻮ ﻟﻮﺭﻳﺲ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻓﺔ ﺩﻱ
ﺧﻴﺎ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ : ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺳﻴﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ
☆ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺭﺩ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺃﻛّﺪ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ
ﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺘﻪ
☆ ﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺗﻴﻜﺴﻴﺮﺍ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺷﺮﺍﺋﻪ ﻗﺼﺮﺍ ﺏ 22
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ
☆ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺗﻨﻔﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻱ ﺻﻠﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻻﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ
☆ ﺑﻴﻜﻴﻨﺒﺎﻭﺭ : ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺗﻌﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻻ
☆ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍً ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﻳﻔﻨﺪ ﺷﺎﺋﻌﺎﺕ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ
☆ﺑﻨﻴﺘﻴﺰ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ
☆ ﺁﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﺬﺏ ﺍﺩﻋﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺩﻭﺩﻳﻚ ﻭﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻗﺼﺔ ﻓﺄﺭ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ
ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﺭﻳﻮ: ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ ﻟﺒﻼﺗﺮ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺧﺰﻱ ﻭﻋﺎﺭ
☆ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺳﺒﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﺣﺘﻰ 13 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
ﻻﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺔ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﻲ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﻫﺎ ﺣﻔﻞ ﺍﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻻ ﺗﺸﻜﻞ ﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ
☆ ﻣﻮﻧﺎﻛﻮ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺒﺮﺑﺎﺗﻮﻑ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺭﺣﻴﻠﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
☆ ﻫﺎﻣﺒﻮﺭﻍ ﻳﺘﻄﻠﻊ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﻮﻧﺪﺳﻠﻴﻐﺎ
☆ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﻣﺠﻤﺪﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﺧﺮ
☆ﻣﺎﺳﻜﻴﺮﺍﻧﻮ : ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﻣﺔ ﻳُﻌﺪ
ﻏﺮﻭﺭﺍ
☆ ﺑﺎﺭﺍﺧﺎ: ﺑﻴﻨﻴﺘﻴﺰ ﻳُﺸﺒﻪ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ
☆ ﺗﻴﺮ ﺷﺘﻴﻐﻦ ﻳﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺢ ﻟﺒﻮﻓﻮﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺧﻮﺽ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ ﺑﺎﻛﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻛﺎﻳﺰﺭ ﺗﺸﻴﻔﺰ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
☆ ﺍﻧﺮﻳﻜﻲ : ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﻣﻨﻊ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﻲ
☆ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻳﺼﻒ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﻔﺰ ﻭﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻐﺮﻭﺭ
☆ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻝ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺭﻣﻴﻨﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﺑﻴﺔ
☆ ﺭﻭﺑﺮﺗﻮ ﻛﺎﺭﻟﻮﺱ ﻳﺄﻣﻞ ﺑﻀﻢ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻼﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻄﺮ
☆ ﺍﻧﺮﻳﻜﻲ : ﺑﻘﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ
☆ ﺗﺸﺎﻓﻲ : ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻲ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻣﻮﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ
☆ﺍﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ : ﺗﺸﺎﻓﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ ﺑﻮﺯﻭﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺭﺩ ﺳﺘﺎﺭ ﺑﻠﺠﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺑﻲ
☆ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺘﻮﺗﻐﺎﺭﺕ ﻳﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻭﻳﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ
☆ ﺑﻴﺮﻟﻮ : ﺑﻮﻏﺒﺎ ﺳﻴﺼﺒﺢ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
☆ ﻫﺎﻣﺒﻮﺭﺝ ﻳﻌﺘﺰﻡ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺺ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
☆ ﺟﻮﺭﺩﻱ ﺃﻟﺒﺎ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ 2020
☆ ﺍﻧﺮﻳﻜﻲ ﻳﺄﻣﻞ ﺑﻀﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﺍﻝ ﻟﻼﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
☆ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺩﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻲ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﻣﻘﺎﻃﻌﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
☆ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﺤﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﺟﻮﺳﺘﺎﻓﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﻴﺮﻛﺎ
☆ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﺕ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺷﺮﻃﻴﻦ ﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺃﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ
☆ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻮﻟﻔﺴﺒﻮﺭﻍ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﺩﻱ ﺑﺮﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
☆ﻧﻴﻮﻛﺎﺳﻞ ﻳﻨﻬﻲ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﺬ ﻏﻮﺗﻴﺮﻳﺰ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ
☆ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻳﻨﺴﺤﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﻏﻮﻧﺪﻭﻏﺎﻥ
☆ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺘﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻄﺎﺕ
☆ ﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ : ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻛﺎﺋﻦ ﻓﻀﺎﺋﻲ .. ﻭﺃﻣﻠﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﻤﻲ ﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ
☆ ﺑﻜﻴﻦ ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺠﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻌﻬﺪﻫﺎ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﻫﻀﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻴﻴﺰ
☆ ﻣﺎﺭﺷﻴﻠﻠﻮ ﻟﻴﺒﻲ : ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺬﻛﺮﻧﻲ ﺑﺤﻘﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻌﻴﻨﻴﺎﺕ
☆ﺍﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ ﻳﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
☆ ﻛﺎﻓﺎﻧﻲ : ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻤﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺣﻔﻞ ﺍﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ ﺃﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻢ ﻫﻴﻐﻮﺍﻳﻦ
☆ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﻛﺮﻭﺳﻴﺮﻭ ﺑﺸﻖ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻨﻲ
☆ ﺭﺍﺅﻭﻝ : ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺑﻠﺪ ﻳﻌﻴﺶ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
☆ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ ﺗﺼﻔﻊ ﺍﻻﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﻀﻊ ﻗﺪﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ 16 ﺑﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺗﻘﺴﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻴﻮﺯﻳﻠﻨﺪﺍ ﻭﺗﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺎﺳﻴﻤﻴﺮﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﻮ
☆ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ : ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺳﺘﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ
☆ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺩﻱ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﺎ
☆ ﺍﻭﺳﻮﺭﻳﻮ : ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺳﺎﻭ ﺑﺎﻭﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
☆ ﺗﻴﻔﻴﺰ .. ﺣﻠﻢ ﺳﻴﻤﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎ ﺗﻬﺰﻡ ﺑﻨﻤﺎ ﻭﺗﻨﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺣﻠﻢ ﺃﻏﻮﻳﺮﻭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ
☆ﺩﻳﻤﻴﻜﻴﻠﻴﺲ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﺗﺴﺤﻖ ﻣﻴﺎﻧﻤﺎﺭ ﻭﺗﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﺑﻮﻟﻴﻔﻴﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ
☆ ﺑﻮﻏﺒﺎ ﻳﺼﺪﻡ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻣﺜﻴﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
☆ﺻﺪﺍﻡ ﻣﺤﺘﻤﻞ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻠﻘﻲ ﺑﺮﻭﺩﺟﺮﺯ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺃﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ
☆ﺑﻴﻨﻴﺘﻴﺰ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺑﻀﻢ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ
☆ ﺑﻮﻟﻴﻔﻴﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻜﻮﺑﺎ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺮﺷﻪ
 ﺩﺧﻠﺖ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ  ﺍﺿﻄﺮﺍﺑﺎﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﺘﻔﺠﺮﺓ ﺑﺪﺩﺕ ﻣﺰﺍﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻞ  ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻒ ﺳﻴﺐ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻭﺳﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﺍﻻﻳﻤﻦ ﺟﻴﺮﻭﻡ ﻓﺎﻟﻜﻪ، ﺣﻮﻝ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻤﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺷﻮﺓ  ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻋﻮﻣﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .2010
 ﻭﻛﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮﻛﻴﺔ " ﺍﻑ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻱ " ، ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺗﻠﻘﻲ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺟﺎﻙ  ﻭﺍﺭﻧﺮ ﻭﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﺗﺸﺎﻙ ﺑﻼﻳﺰﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻜﺎﻛﺎﻑ ﺭﺷﻮﺓ 10 ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ، ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ  ﻣﻨﺤﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
 ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺟﻴﺮﻭﻡ ﻓﺎﻟﻜﻪ ﺗﻮﺭﻁ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻪ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ .
 ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻣﻮﻟﻔﻲ ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺖ، ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﻮﺟﻬﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﻓﺎﻟﻜﻪ، ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﺭﻧﺮ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ  ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﻳﺒﻲ .
 ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺭﺧﺔ ﻓﻲ 4 ﺍﺫﺍﺭ / ﻣﺎﺭﺱ 2008 ، ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ  ﻣﺎ ﻳﻠﻲ : " ﻓﻲ ﺿﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺗﺨﺬﺗﻪ ﺣﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ 10  ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻣﺨﺼﺼﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻐﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺪﺍﺭ  ﻭﺗﻨﻔﺬ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻜﺎﻛﺎﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ  ."
 ﻭﻧﻔﻰ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ ﺃﻱ ﻋﻠﻢ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻭ ﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اوضح الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ان الطريقة التى  تم فيها ايقاف اللاعب بكري المديمة توضح مدي الاستهداف الذى يتعرض له  المريخ عبر لاعبيه الاساسين , وان هناك شخص اتصل بحكم مباراة المريخ  والاهلي شندي عقب نهاية المبارة وطالبة بتضمين واقعة الاعتداء المزعومة فى  تقريره رغم نفي الواقعة من قبل الحكم فى تلك المحادثة الهاتفية , واشار  الامين العام ان بعض اعضاء الاتحاد العام يعلمون ذلك جيدا , وطالب  المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ضرورة تكوين لجنة تحقيق فى هذا الامر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*أربعة سيناريوهات لخليفة بلاتر في رئاسة الفيفا !






بلاتر رئيس - الفيفا المستقيل



                                                         اعلن السيد جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم عن استقالته  الرسمية من منصبه كرئيس للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، وذلك بعد أيام قليلة  جداً من فوزه بهذا المنصب يوم الجمعة الماضي.
ويبدو أن الأخبار الأخيرة الخاصة بتورط عدد كبير من كبار المسئولين في الفيفا بفضائح رشوة قد أثرت على قرار بلاتر.
وبعد استقالة السيد بلاتر، هناك أسماء أخرى من الممكن أن ترشح نفسها في الانتخابات المقبلة،
التي ستنعقد في تاريخ لم يتحدد بعد بشكل نهائي، لكن سيكون خلال ديسمبر 2015، أو مارس 2016، أو مايو 2016.
1- الأمير علي بن الحسين
يعتبر الأمير علي من المرشحين فوق العادة، خصوصا بعد استمراره في الحرب ضد بلاتر حتى النهاية.
2- عيسى حياتو
رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، والرجل المقرب من جوزيف بلاتر.
3- ميشيل بلاتيني
رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي، والرجل الذي طالب بلاتر بالاستقالة.
4- أحمد الفهد
رئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية الكويتية، والرجل القوي في اسيا والفيفا.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عناوين الصحف المريخية

 صحيفة الصدي
. المريخ يطير الي تونس فجرا ويفقد الاتصال بتراوري
. لجنة الاستئنافات تجتمع اليوم والاتحاد العام يقدم مستندات جديده ويؤكد عدم إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل
. الفريق طارق : عوض احمد طه استفز المريخ بعبارات سوقية ورخيصه لا تليق بجهة عدلية
. متوكل : علي عوض ان يعلم ان اللعب بالنار يقود للمحرقه
. همد : عوض مكانة سكرتارية الهلال
. الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي بسوسه عصر اليوم
. كوفي يلتزم بالعوده .

 صحيفة الزاوية
. الغموض يكتنف عوته للمريخ .. موانا سيوني التنزانية : عزام سيتعاقد مع تراوري
. بعثة المريخ تغادر الي تونس
. حسم قضية بكري المدينه اليوم
. علاء الدين والباشا وايمن سعيد يلتحقون بمعسكر الأحمر
. اسطيف يستعد للمجموعات بالاهلي القاهري
. بلاتر يستقيل بصورة مفاجئة من الفيفا
. الهلال في اول تجربه امام النجم الساحلي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصدفة تجمع البرنس هيثم مصطفي وغارزيتو مدرب المريخ في أوزون

التقي كابتن الاهلي شندي الحالي ولاعب الهلال والمريخ السابق هيثم مصطفي مساء امس الثلاثاء بمدرب فريق المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو بحدائق أوزون بالخرطوم ٢ في صدفة جمعه الاثنين مساءا وتبادل الثنائي الحديث عن مختلف الأشياء التي صاحبت الخلافات بينهما في فترة عمل المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو في الهلال إبان عهد الأمين البرير 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للثنائي فاروق وعزالدين للاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## عز الدين

*بلاتيني:"استقالة بلاتر قرار صعب وشجأع وصحيح"  ﻗﺎﻝ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺑﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
 ( ﻭﻳﻔﺎ ) ﻣﻴﺸﻴﻞ ﺑﻼﺗﻴﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻒ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﻌﺒﺔ ( ﻓﻴﻔﺎ) ﻳﻌﺪ "ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﺻﻌﺒﺎ
 ﻭﺷﺠﺎﻋﺎ ﻭﺻﺤﻴﺤﺎ ."
 ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻼﺗﻴﻨﻲ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻟـ (ﻓﻴﻔﺎ )، ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻓﻲ 28
 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺃﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﺎﺯ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺗﺮﻙ
 ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﻟﺘﺒﻴﻴﺾ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﻔﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺮﺃﺳﻬﺎ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻮﺟﺐ ﺗﻬﻢ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ.
 ﻭﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ( ﻭﻳﻔﺎ ) ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﺃﻥ
 ﺃﻏﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﻌﻮﺛﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺑﻲ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺪﻋﻤﻮﺍ
 ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﻓﺎﺯ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺑـ133 ﺻﻮﺗﺎ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺤﻪ
 ﻭ73 ﺿﺪﻩ ﺫﻫﺒﺖ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻧﻲ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻴﻦ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺐ ﻗﺒﻞ
 ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ.


*

----------


## عز الدين

*بلاتر يكشف اسباب استقالته ويؤكد استمراره حتى تعيين رئيس جديد
  ﻛﺸﻒ ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻒ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻌﻠﺘﻪ
 ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺑﻌﺪ 4 ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻪ
 ﻟﻮﻻﻳﺔ ﺧﺎﻣﺴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ
 ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ.
 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻧﺸﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ : "ﻟﻘﺪ ﻓﻜﺮﺕ ﺑﻌﻤﻖ ﺣﻮﻝ
 ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺘﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ، ﻭﺍﻟـ40 ﺳﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺒﻄﺖ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻭﺛﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ،
 ﺇﻧﻨﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺰ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺁﺧﺮ،
 ﻭﺃﻭﺩ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺑﺬﻝ ﻗﺼﺎﺭﻯ ﺟﻬﺪﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ
 ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ.
 ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ: " ﻟﻘﺪ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ
 ﻟﻠﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ، ﻷﻧﻨﻲ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻨﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻨﺘﻪ،
 ﻓﺎﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻫﻴﻜﻠﺔ ﺷﺎﻣﻠﺔ ."
 ﻭﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ: "ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ
 ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺒﻮﻧﻲ ﻟﻮﻻﻳﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ، ﺍﻻ
 ﺃﻧﻨﻲ ﻻ ﺃﺷﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ
 ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ، ﻭﺃﻋﻨﻲ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ،
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻴﺸﻮﻥ
 ﻭﻳﺘﻨﻔﺴﻮﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ، ﻭﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ
 ﻓﺴﺄﻗﺪﻡ ﺑﻄﻠﺐ ﺇﻋﻔﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ
 ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻧﺠﺮﺱ، ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻗﺮﺏ
 ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ، ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.
 ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ
 ﻭﺍﺟﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻛﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻘﺮﺭ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ 13 ﺍﻳﺎﺭ /
 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ 2016 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺴﻴﻚ "، ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮ ﺃﻥ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﺟﺪﺍ، ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻴﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻳﺔ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻧﺠﺮﺱ
 ﻓﻲ ﺃﻗﺮﺏ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ
 ﺟﺪﻳﺪ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀ
 ﻭﻓﻘﺎ ﻟﻠﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ، ﻟﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻲ ﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﻴﺎﻡ
 ﺑﺤﻤﻼﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻴﺔ .
 ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻰ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺑﻴﺎﻧﻪ: " ﻟﻘﺪ ﺩﻓﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻴﻖ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﺎ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻫﻤﻴﺔ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻲ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻫﺬﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ، ﻭﺃﻭﺩ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺷﻜﺮ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺩﻋﻤﻮﻧﻲ
 ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻧﺰﻳﻬﺔ ﻛﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻒ،ﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
 ﻗﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺤﺒﻬﺎ
 ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ "، ﻣﻜﺮﺭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ: " ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ
 ﻟﻲ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


بعثة الزعيم إلى تونس فجرا .. الشارع المريخي يترقب قرار لجنة الاستئنافات
( الزعيم) تكشف تفاصيل اجتماع الغرفة 404 .. ماذدا : لم أرفض إطلاق سراح نجوم المريخ بالمنتخب
اوكرا ينفي خلافاته مع غارزيتو وكوفي يتعهد بالبطولات .. القطاع الرياضي يوضح موقف تراوري .. بلاتر يستقيل
برئاسة الفريق طارق .. المريخ يغادر الى تونس فجر اليوم على متن القطرية
حاتم عبد الغفار : عودة المحترفين في الموعد لم تكن مفاجئة
تراوري ينضم للمريخ بتونس
القطاع الرياضي يكشف موقف تراوري
كوفي : اقدر دعم الجماهير وغايتي الفوز بالبطولات
ليبري يلتحق بالبعثة الحمراء في تونس
اوكرا : لاخلافات بيني وغارزيتو واحترم مدربي
الزعيم اجرت حوارا شاملا معهما .. الثنائي الغاني يؤكد جاهزيته لانطلاقة الاعداد
نفى الخلاف مع الفرنسي .. احمد عباس : لم اتقاضى مليما واحدا في صفقة الثنائي
الشارع المريخي يترقب قرار لجنة الاستئنافات العليا
الزعيم تؤكد بطلان قرار اعادة مباراة المريخ والامل عطبرة
الزعيم تكشف تفاصيل اجتماع الغرفة 404
مازدا للزعيم : لم ارفض اطلاق سراح نجوم المنتخب للمريخ
الزعيم رصدته بالصورة والقلم .. البرنس يلتقي مدرب المريخ باوزون
في خطوة مفاجئة .. بلاتر يستقيل بعد خمسة ايام من انتخابه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي


المريخ يطير الي تونس فجرا ويفقد الاتصال بتراوري
لجنة الاستئنافات تجتمع اليوم والاتحاد العام يقدم مستندات جديدة ويؤكد عدم إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل 
الفريق طارق : عوض احمد طه استفز المريخ بعبارات سوقية ورخيصة لا تليق بجهة عدلية
المريخ يفقد الاتصال بتراوري ووكيله يؤكد وصوله تونس اليوم
غارزيتو يجتمع بعمر بخيت ويمنحه دفعة قوية للمشاركة في التشكيلة
كوفي يلتزم بالعودة
المنتخب يسمح لسداسي المريخ بالسفر الى تونس
اخطر اجتماع للجنة الاستئنافات اليوم .. الاتحاد يدفع بمستندات جديبدة ويؤكد عدم اعادة مباراة المريخ والامل
الفريق طارق : عوض انتقص من قدر المريخ بعبارات سوقية ورخيصة
متوكل : علي عوض ان يعلم ان اللعب بالنار يقود الى المحرقة
همد : عوض احمد طه مكانه سكرتارية الهلال
رئيس المولودية الجديد : مباراة المريخ مهمة للغاية وتقدم سن المدرب وراء الاستغناء عنه
الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي بسوسة عصر اليوم



*

----------


## عز الدين

*لويس فيغو تعليقاً على خبر إستقالة بلاتر :إنه خبر طيب
 لكرة القدم في العالم ! .. 
‫




*

----------


## عز الدين

*النمور ومريخ كوستي مساء اليوم في كاس السودان يستضيف  ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء الذي يجمع أهلي شندي  ومريخ كوستي في أولى مباريات دور الثمانية من مسابقة كأس السودان في لقاء  سيكون الأول للفريقين في النصف الثاني من الموسم الحالي بعد فترة توقف  استمرت لمدة عشرين يوماً، وكان الاتحاد العام رفض الطلب المقدم من مريخ  كوستي بتأجيل المباراة إلى وقتٍ لاحق حيث أكد إقامتها في موعدها وعانى مريخ  كوستي من أزمة إدارية طاحنة في الفترة الأخيرة حالت دون انطلاقة إعداد  الفريق للقسم الثاني من الموسم حتى الآن وكذلك سيكون الفريق من دون جهاز  فني بعد انتهاء عقد المدرب فاروق جبرة مع الفريق بنهاية الشهر الماضي، أما  أهلي شندي فبدأ إعداده منذ أسبوع بالخرطوم وأدى سلسلة من التدريبات تحت  إشراف المدرب المساعد بهاء الدين عبد الله ويبدو الفريق أكثر جاهزية من  مريخ كوستي لخوض مباراة اليوم وتحقيق الفوز والوصول إلى نصف النهائي من  المسابقة…
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


الغموض يكتنف عوته للمريخ .. موانا سيوتي التنزانية : عزام سيتعاقد مع تراوري
بعثة المريخ تغادر الي تونس .. وحسم قضية بكري المدينه اليوم
علاء الدين والباشا وايمن سعيد يلتحقون بمعسكر الأحمر .. وسطيف يستعد للمجموعات بالاهلي القاهري
بلاتر يستقيل بصورة مفاجئة من الفيفا .. والهلال في اول تجربه امام النجم الساحلي
الغموض يكتنف عودة المالي للسودان .. صحيفة تنزانية : عزام سيتعاقد مع تراوري ومدافع نيجيري
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى تونس والرباعي يتخلف
الاستئنافات تحسم قضية المدينة اليوم
وفاق سطيف يستعد للمريخ بمواجهة الاهلي القاهري
مولودية العلمة يستعد للمجموعات من تونس
مدرب مرسيليا السابق يقترب من اتحاد العاصمة
الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي
بلاتر يستقيل من رئاسة الفيفا
مباراة قوية بين المريخ وبيت المال في دوري الشباب اليوم
غادرت الخرطوم فجرا عبر الخطوط القطرية .. بعثة المريخ تشد الرحال الى تونس برئاسة الفريق طارق
الباشا وعلاء الدين يوسف وايمن سعيد وتراوري يتخلفون عن السفر ولبيري ينتظر في تونس
انطوني وسانتوشي يصلان تونس قبل البعثة وخماسي المنتخب يغادر مع المريخ
شيبون وابراهومة وشمس الفلاح يسافرون مع الاحمر ومجلس الادارة يحسم اجراءات السفر في خمس ساعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• رفع الراية البيضاء رسمياً أمس ورمى بالمنديل : بلاتر يستسلم !!
• الهلال يواجه النجم التونسي في مباراة خارج نطاق التغطية التلفزيونية حتى الآن
• الأزرق تدرب أمس بكرات "الكاف" .. الخماسي ينضم .. وسفير السودان يشرف اللقاء
• المريخ يغادر إلى تونس فجرا .. تراوري يعود ومنافسة الجزائري يفاجئه بإقامة معسكره هناك !
• يخوضانها بدوافع مختلفة : الهلال والمريخ في قمة ملتهبة بداية الأسبوع القادم !
• الهلال ينازل النجم الساحلي وديا اليوم .. الكوكي يطالب اللاعبين أداء الودية بروح التنافسية
• البنزرتي يشرف على لقاء الهلال اليوم .. الازرق بالابيض الكامل
• نزار يشارك في التدريبات الجماعية .. وتدريب خفيف لبوي أمس
• الكاف يخطر الاندية بفتح الاضافات يوم 12 يونيو
• لجنة الإستئنافات العليا تعقد أخطر اجتماع لها اليوم لحسم قضية الموسم
• نادي الامل عطبرة يطلب بنقاط المريخ ويرفض اعادة المباراة

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• بلاتر واستقال .. قاعدين ليه ماتقوموا تروحوا
• الهلال يستهل مشوار الاعداد لمجموعات الابطال بمواجهة نجوم ليتوال
• العسقلاني لم يلتزم بالسداد : امر قضائي بسبب مقر صحيفة الهلال
• اربعة قنوات تونسية تتنافس لنقل مباراة الهلال والنجم الساحلي
• الهلال يتسلم اشرطة مازيمبي وسموحة والتطواني
• سفير السودان بتونس يشرف مباراة اليوم
• الهلال يقبل تحدي "النجم" في لقاء ودي بنكهة افريقية
• في مواجهة اليوم : الهلال بالابيض الكامل والنجم الساحلي بالاحمر
• الاسياد يختتمون التحضيرات لـ "الليتوال" امس
• الكاردينال يصل تونس غدا للوقوف ميدانيا على معسكر الهلال
• فيما وصلوا ظهر أمس : خماسي الاولمبي يتدرب صباح اليوم بالملعب الفرعي
• شباب الهلال يقص اجنحة النسور ويتوعد المريخ
• الهلال يشكو امير دامر رسميا لاستهدافه نجوم الرديف
• اضبط : 3 مليون وسبعمائة الف دولار في حساب قيادي رياضي

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• الملعب الاولمبي بمدينة "سوسة" يشهد إنطلاقة فرقة الأبطال
• الهلال والليتوال .. رائحة الثار تفوح من تونس
• إجتماع عاصف للجنة الاستئنافات .. والامل يرفض الاعاده ويتمسك بالنقاط
• "صن اير" تطالب الهلال بـ 60 الف دولار .. البنزرتي يهاتف الكوكي
• خماسي الاولمبي لـ "الجوهرة" : تونس هزمتنا بالكبار
• جماهير الازرق فى انتظار الاسماء الجديدة .. غموض فى التلفزة
• المريخ يغادر لتونس بدون الباشا .. وعلاء الدين .. والاجانب
• الجهات الأمنية تحدد الحضور الجماهيري لمباراة الهلال والنجم
• رئيس بعثة الهلال يشيد بالمكتب التنفيذي .. الهلال بالابيض والساحلي بالاحمر
• اندرزينهو .. جوليام والشعلة .. الظهور الاول .. السفارة السودانية تحضر المباراة
• الهلال يكتسح النسور 5 / 2 ويتصدر دوري الشباب
• الفاتح النقر : فضلت رديف الهلال .. ومنافسة الصغار اسمية
• الفاتح النقر : الثقافة الكروية سبب خروج اولمبينا .. غياب نيمار والخليلة له تأثير

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يستعد لمازيمبي بمباراة افريقية من العيار الثقيل بالخرطوم
• (عالم النجوم) تكشف اخطر الاسرار قبل اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم
• الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي ويتخذ اخطر قرار عقب اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات
• جمال سالم يمقلب المريخ .. غارزيتو يرفض اعتذار تراوري وكوفي واوكرا يفجران ازمة
• بلاتر يستقيل من الفيفا .. شباب الهلال يكتسح النسور بخماسية وينذر المريخ
• عصرا بالملعب الاولمبي بـ "سوسة" : الهلال يدشن تجاربه الإعدادية بمواجهة النجم الساحلي
• الهلال يرفض الزج به في قضية الاستئنافات .. اكتمال ترجمة ملف قضية المدينة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال إختتم التحضيرات للقاء النجم الساحلي
• الكوكي يبعد الثلاثي "جنيور ونزار وولي" من لقاء النجم الساحلي
• الأمل عطبرة يطالب بنقاط المباراة امام المريخ
• لجنة الإستئنافات العليا تعقد أخطر إجتماع لها اليوم لحسم قضية الموسم
• مجلس إدارة مؤقت لمريخ كوستي السوداني
• كويسي أبياه يوافق رسميا على مشاركة الخرطوم في سيكافا
• مجلس سيد الاتيام ينقذ الاعداد من الفشل ويمنح اللاعبين المستحقات
• الدوري الرديف ينطلق ينطلق اليوم بلقاء فريقي النسور والخرطوم
• الآرسنال والرهيب يبحثان عن بطاقة العبور لنصف الكأس الليلة
• المنتخب الوطني يصرف النظر عن معسكر تونس
• إنتهاء فترة لجنة التسيير بالدويم يوم 11 يونيو
• رئيس اتحاد كريمة: لم نستلم اموال لدعم حملتنا الانتخابية
• انطلاق الدورة الثانية بكوستي الخميس بلقاء الشعلة والاتحاد
• الهلال والشروق يتعادلان سلبيا في دوري الثالثة بحلفا الجديدة

*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





هذه الصحيفه اخطر من الأسياد ومن الجوهره ومن قوون بالنسبة للمريخ ، ويومياً ، يومياً ، يومياً بصوره راتبه العنوان قبل الأخير في صدر صفحتها الأولي مانشيت يتعلق بأخبار كاذبه ومضلله وماكره وسيئه لهدم استقرار المريخ ، وخلق مشاكل وهز الثقه والعمل بخبث لضرب المريخ واستقراره وتأجيج الصراع وأشعال النيران في المريخ العظيم ولكم أن ترجعوا الأرشيف لهذه الصحيفه وملاحظة ذلك مقبل الأيام .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدشين كتاب شاعر المريخ الزبير عوض الكريم

اليوم الأربعاء تدشين كتاب شاعر المريخ الرقم الزبير عوض الكريم بمسرح النادي عقب صلاة المغرب .. بوجود مجلس الادارة والاقطاب ..
لجنة التعبئة سترعي الحفل بكل منصرفاته .
وسيشارك في حفل التدشين فناني المريخ واعضاء القروب احمد البنا وعاطف السماني وسراج خوجلي ووهبة وربما عصام وطلال حلفا.
بجانب مشاركة نجوم الابتسامة علي همبريب ومحمد صديق وقلواك وشوقي محمد ابراهيم اضافة لحسن يوسف (سيد جرسة) وعبدالرحمن الشبلي ..
حضوركم يزيد الحفل القا وجمالا

AhmedDrrag

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاتر يستقيل من رئاسة الفيفا

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﺳﻴﺐ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ (ﻓﻴﻔﺎ ) ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻘﺐ 4 ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻪ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻭﻻﻳﺔ ﺧﺎﻣﺴﺔ .
ﻭﺃﻋﻠﻦ  ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ( 79 ﻋﺎﻣﺎ) ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻭﺭﻳﺦ ﻋﻘﺐ 6 ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﺍﻫﻤﺔ  ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻭﺭﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻘﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ .
ﻭﺃﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻴﻦ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ .
ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ : " ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺷﻜﻞ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﺑﺄﺳﺮﻫﺎ .. ﻣﺎ ﻳﻬﻤﻨﻲ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ".
ﻭﺗﺎﺑﻊ : " ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺨﻠﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺳﺮﻉ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ.

*

----------


## عز الدين

*رئيس الاتحاد القطري يرد على دايك


 
رئيس الاتحاد القطري لنظيره الإنكليزي: اهتم بتأهل منتخبك.


                          أكد الشيخ حمد  بن خليفة بن أحمد آل ثاني رئيس الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم أن غريغ دايك  رئيس الاتحاد الإنكليزي للعبة عليه أن يهتم ويعمل على تأهل منتخب بلاده  لنهائيات كأس العالم 2022 بدلاً من الاهتمام بشأن تنظيم قطر للبطولة.
  وتأتي تصريحات رئيس الاتحاد القطري تعليقاً على ما ذكره دايك  بأن القائمين على تنظيم المونديال القطري المقرر في 2022 لن يشعروا بالراحة  بعد استقالة السويسري جوزيف بلاتر الثلاثاء من منصبه كرئيس للاتحاد الدولي  للعبة (فيفا).
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*سبعة أيام أنهت إمبراطورية جوزيف بلاتر في رئاسة الفيفا


 

التسلسل الزمني لمجريات الأحداث على مدار  اسبوع قبل أن ينتهي المطاف بإعلان السويسري جوزيف بلاتر استقالته من رئاسة  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا).


الثلاثاء 26 أيار/مايو: 
  -    قال بلاتر "تعرفونني، إنني متفائل دائماً"  وذلك لدى وصوله إلى اجتماع لاتحاد منطقة كونكاكاف (أميركا الشمالية الوسطى  والكاريبي). 
الأربعاء 27 أيار/مايو: 
  -    ألقت الشرطة السويسرية، بناء على طلب من  السلطات الأميركية، القبض على عدد من مسؤولي كرة القدم البارزين خلال  تواجدهم بفندق في مدينة زيوريخ السويسرية. وتشتبه السلطات الأميركية بتورط  هؤلاء المسؤولين في فضيحة تلقي رشى بملايين الدولارات.
  -    خضع مقر الفيفا في زيوريخ لعملية تفتيش  ومصادرة بعض الوثائق والمعلومات وذلك ضمن تحقيق سويسري منفصل بشأن ادعاءات  بوجود فساد في عملية منح حق استضافة بطولتي كأس العالم 2018 و2022 إلى  روسيا وقطر على الترتيب.
  -    أكد المتحدث  باسم الفيفا، في مؤتمر  صحفي، أن بلاتر ليس من المشتبه بهم وأن اجتماعات الكونغرس والانتخابات على  رئاسة الفيفا ستجرى في موعدها المقرر يوم الجمعة 29 أيار/مايو الحالي. وقال  والتر دي غريغوريو المتحدث باسم الفيفا إن التحقيقات السويسرية هي نتيجة  عملية بدأها الفيفا في 18 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الماضي من خلال تقديم شكوى  اتحادية وأن الفيفا هو الطرف المتضرر.
  -    كشفت وزارة العدل الأميركية عن أسماء  تسعة من المسؤولين الحاليين  والسابقين لكرة القدم ضمن 14 شخصاً وجهت إليهم  تهم بالفساد طبقاً  للتحقيقات الأميريكية وكان من بين الأسماء التسعة كل  من جيفري ويب  وإيوجينيو فيغويريدو نائبي رئيس الفيفا. 
  -    جمدت سلطات العدل السويسرية عدداً من الحسابات المصرفية للاشتباه في وجود فساد.
  -    قالت لوريتا لينش المدعي العام  الأميركي، في مؤتمر صحفي، إن أخطر اتهام من بين الاتهامات الموجهة لهؤلاء  المسؤولين هو الابتزاز والذي تصل عقوبته إلى السجن لفترات تصل إلى 20  عاماً. وأضافت أن مسؤولي الفيفا "حولوا شركة كرة القدم إلى شركة إجرامية".
  -    أوضحت وزارة العدل الأميركية أن  الترينيدادي جاك وارنر النائب السابق لرئيس الفيفا حصل على رشوة من حكومة  جنوب أفريقيا لتوفير أصوات داعمة لإقامة بطولة كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب  أفريقيا.
  -    دعا اليويفا إلى تأجيل الانتخابات المقررة على رئاسة الفيفا.
  -    أكدت روسيا أن عملية إلقاء القبض على  بعض مسؤولي الفيفا في زيوريخ  "ليست مرتبطة" بكأس العالم 2018 واتهمت  الولايات المتحدة "بتطبيق غير  شرعي للقوانين الأميركية خارج أراضي  الولايات المتحدة".
  -    قرر الفيفا إيقاف 11 من أعضائه بصفة  مؤقتة وذلك عن ممارسة أي أنشطة متعلقة باللعبة محلياً ودولياً في ضوء  التحقيقات الأميركية في فضيحة  الفساد. وكان ويب وإيوجينيو من بين  الموقوفين.
  -    في أول تصريح له على الأحداث، قال بلاتر "إنه وقت عصيب لكرة القدم والمشجعين وللفيفا كمنظمة".
  -    سلم وارنر نفسه إلى الشرطة في ترينيداد وتوباغو.
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





 دى اسمها عالم الفجور والكذابين والمنافقين .. عالم الوسخ والعفن .. عالم الزبالة والقمامة .. عالم الفاقد التربوى .. عالم الجهلة .. عالم اتلم فيها التعيس على خائب الرجاء .. عالم مكب المجارى والبالوعات .. عالم مزرعة الصرف الصحى .. عالم جبانات
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*أعلن ريال مدريد الإسباني اليوم الأربعاء تعاقده مع المدرب رافايل بينيتيز ليشرف على فريقه الأول خلفا للإيطالي كارلو انشيلوتي المقال من منصبه الأسبوع الماضي.وذكر النادي الملكي في بيان: "سيقدم ريال مدريد الأربعاء 3 حزيران/يونيو رافا بينيتيز مدرباً جديداً للفريق الأول لمدة ثلاثة مواسم".وأوضح النادي ان تقديم المدرب الجديد سيكون في ملعب سانتياغو برنابيو الساعة الحادية عشرة ظهراً بتوقيت غرينيتش.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الرئيس  الجديد لمولودية العلمة عبد الرزاق حركات في حوار حصري لجريدة كواليس جئت  من أجل مساعدة البابية وأبواب النادي مفتوحة أمام الجميع و
 خبر الإمضاء مع مواسة لا أساس له من الصحة.



*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*














			
				كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
انتقد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان طاهر التصريحات المنسوبة لمقرر لجنة الاستئنافات عوض احمد طه بشان اعادة مباراة المريخ والامل وانتقاصه من نادي المريخ بعبارات رخيصة وسوقية وهو امر مرفوض من قبل مجلس المريخ , واكد الامين العام بان مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات ينتمي للجنة عدلية اعضائها مثل القضاء ومن تقاليد القضاء عدم تصريح القاضي لوسائل الاعلام فى القضية المنظورة امامه , وعلي مقرر لجنة الاستئناف ان يكون حياديا فى عملة بغض النظر عن الانتماء .
واكد الامين العام ان نادي المريخ غير معني بامر اعادة المباراة من قريب او بعيد وهي قضية بين الاتحاد العام ولجنة الاسئنافات , وان المريخ خاض المباراة امام الامل وكسبها فى البرمجة التى تم وضعها من قبل الاتحاد العام
			
		










.أها يا سعادة الفريق هذا العوض جابها ليك بالواضح الصريح (انتو يا ناس المريخ ما بتسو بصلة عندي والعايزو بسويهو ولو عاجبكم عدل بورتسودان واقعو في المالح )..سعادة الفريق كاامل احترامنا ليك سعادتو لكن البيحصل لينا ده كتير علينا والله ما بنتحمل والوجع الفينا بالحصل من حكام صلاح صالح والنجومي وكندشات مجدي واخيرا لجان الاتحاد والاسمو عوض طه ..وبعد ده كلو تقول عيب عليك يا عوض وانت واقف تتفرج وعوض ده بسلخ في جلد الزعيم !! لا لا لا  نحن في انتظار  فعل يهز عرش الاتحاد ..فعل يدمر كل الخلايا السرطانية الموجودة في الاتحاد..انما المثالية في غابة ملاى بالحوش سامحني سعادتك عشان بقول ليك ده عبط وهبالة معليش ..
*

----------


## عز الدين

*لجنة الإستئنافات العليا تعقد أخطر إجتماع لها اليوم لحسم قضية الموسم




 







تعقد لجنة الإسئتنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ظهر  اليوم الأربعاء إجتماعاً مهماً  برئاسة مولانا سمير فضل بخيت رئيس اللجنة  وذلك للنظر في طلب الفحص  والمراجعة المقدم من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  لإعادة النظر في قرار اللجنة الذي قضي بقبول إستئناف نادي الأمل عطبرة ضد  قرار الإتحاد في مشاركة لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة في مباراة الفريقين بعد  رفع الإيقاف عنه بإعادة مباراة المريخ الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة  ضمن مباريات  الدورة الأولي للدوري الممتاز علي ضوء المستندات الجديدة التي تقدم بها  الإتحاد وسابقة اللاعب سيدى بيه في شكوي الخرطوم الوطني ضد  الهلال .وكان  الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم قد تقدم للجنة الإستئنافات العليا بطلب لفحص  ومراجعة قرارها الخاص بإعادة المباراة المذكورة  وقدم في طلبه مستندات  جديدة ذكر في حيثياتها أن قرار إيقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة صدر من اللجنة  المنظمة وتم رفعه بقرار من مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وهو  صاحب الإختصاص في ذلك فقرار الإيقاف أصبح في حكم العدم لأنه صادر من جهة  مخول لها ذلك بموجب اللوائح وأن إلغاء عقوبة اللاعب تمت من جهة أعلى هي  مجلس الإدارة وبالتالى مشاركة اللاعب في المباراة المذكورة صحيحة  وأن لجنة  الإستئنافات إستندت في قرارها على ما قدم لها من مستندات الأمر الذي يؤكد  أن مشاركة اللاعب صحيحة كما إستند الإتحاد في طلب المراجعة على سابقة لاعب  الهلال  سيدي بيه وأن الحالتين متشابهتين وكان الإتحاد قد أوقف من قبل  اللاعب سيدى بيه بالقواعد العامة إلا أن مجلس الإتحاد أوقف العقوبة عن  اللاعب بعد طلب نادى الهلال وترك للجنة المنظمة إصدار القرار وهو الأمر  الذي يشابه قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*

تنطلق في تمام الخامسة من عصر اليوم على ملعب كلية القادة  والأركان مباريات الدورة الرياضية السادسة للعاملين ببنك فيصل الإسلامي تحت  شعار (سنظل روحاً للريادة والتميز والوفاء) وتنظمها الهيئة الفرعية لنقابة  العاملين بالبنك والأمانة الرياضية علي كأس الفقيد عبدالرحيم يس عبد  الرحيم مدير إدارة الإستثمار السابق حيث يلتقي في المباراة الأولى فريقا  الخرطوم وأم درمان من فرق المجموعة الأولى.وأكمل الفريقان كافة التحضيرات  وحشدا أفضل اللاعبين لتقديم مستوى.ويشارك في الدورة سته فرق تم توزيعهم على  مجموعتين ضمت الأولى الرئاسة والخرطوم وأم درمان فيما يشارك بالثانية  شركات الفيصل وشركات التأمين الإسلامية وبحري.وستتواصل المباريات بصورة  يومية على ملعب القادة والأركان حسب البرنامج الصادر عن اللجنة  المنظمة.وأكدت اللجنة المنظمة بقيادة الدكتور عمر حسن العبد رئيس الهيئة  الفرعية لنقابة العاملين بالبنك والأمانة الرياضية بقيادة الأستاذ أحمد  عبدالغفار الأمين الرياضي إكتمال كافة التجهيزات والترتيبات المتعلقة  بإفتتاح الدورة الرياضية السادسة للعاملين بالبنك وقدمت اللجنة الدعوة  لجميع الرياضيين لمتابعة المباريات بصورة راتبة والإستمتاع  بالعروض التي  يقدمها اللاعبين والفرق المختلفة وسيتم تقديم جائزة يومية لافضل لاعب في  المباريات المختلفة.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

أعلن ريال مدريد الإسباني اليوم الأربعاء تعاقده مع المدرب رافايل بينيتيز ليشرف على فريقه الأول خلفا للإيطالي كارلو انشيلوتي المقال من منصبه الأسبوع الماضي.وذكر النادي الملكي في بيان: "سيقدم ريال مدريد الأربعاء 3 حزيران/يونيو رافا بينيتيز مدرباً جديداً للفريق الأول لمدة ثلاثة مواسم".وأوضح النادي ان تقديم المدرب الجديد سيكون في ملعب سانتياغو برنابيو الساعة الحادية عشرة ظهراً بتوقيت غرينيتش.



 هلا هلا يا سيفنا البتار .. عز وهيبة [ الزعيم + الملكى ] إنتقاء صادف اهله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطير إلى تونس فجراً ويفقد الاتصال بتراوري			 				 		 					     
 
 يتوقع   أن تكون قد غادرت في الساعة الثالثة من صباح اليوم بعثة المريخ متوجهة  إلى  تونس على متن طائرة الخطوط المصرية حيث تتوقف الرحلة في مطار القاهرة   لساعات لتُستأنف بعد ذلك على أمل أن تصل البعثة إلى تونس في الساعة  الثانية  ظهراً على أن يؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأول مساء نفس اليوم، ويترأس  البعثة  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة وحاتم عبد  الغفار  نائباً له وسيتخلف القائد أحمد الباشا عن مرافقة البعثة لتونس  لظروف مرض  زوجته مثلما يتخلف علاء الدين يوسف لأسباب مرضية في حين يتوقع  أن يصل  المصري أيمن سعيد الخرطوم صباح اليوم ليقابل الرئيس جمال الوالي  ويغادر فجر  الغد إلى تونس.    



المريخ يفقد الاتصال بتراوري ووكيله يؤكد وصوله تونس اليوم 



فقد   المريخ الاتصال بمهاجمه المالي تراوري الذي كان من المفترض أن يكون قد وصل   الخرطوم فجر أمس حتى يغادر برفقة البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بيد أن تراوري   لم يصل في الموعد المحدد وأغلق هاتفه وأصبح المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ   لا يعلم شيئاً عن مصير المهاجم المالي الذي غادر الخرطوم بعد أن اعتذر   للمدرب والمجلس والجماهير وأكد انضباطه في المرحلة المقبلة واتصل المكتب   التنفيذي بنادي المريخ بالمالي افو فيارا وكيل تراوري الذي أشار إلى أن   هناك ظروف موضوعية وراء تأخره وأن اللاعب سيغادر من مالي إلى تونس مباشرة   وسيصل اليوم بعد لحظات من وصول البعثة الحمراء، واحتاط المكتب التنفيذي   لاحتمال وصول تراوري الواحدة والنصف صباحاً وأكمل إجراءات الحجز له ليغادر   مع البعثة بعد ساعة ونصف حيث ستغادر بعثة المريخ على متن طائرة الخطوط   المصرية إلى تونس. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همد: عوض أحمد طه مكانه سكرتارية الهلال 			 				 		 					     
 
 أكد   الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ ثقتهم الكبيرة في   القرار الذي ستتخذه لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم بخصوص طلب الفحص المقدم من   الاتحاد العام والذي يقضي برفض قرار لجنة الاستئنافات وبالتالي اعتماد   مشاركة بكري المدينة في مباراة الأمل ورفض إعادة المباراة من جديد وقال   إنهم في المريخ أشركوا اللاعب بكري في تلك المباراة بموافقة وخطاب رسمي من   الاتحاد العام     الذي سمح له بالمشاركة في تلك المباراة لافتاً إلى أن  الحديث عن إعادة  المباراة لا أساس له من الصحة وسيحسمه قرار لجنة  الاستئنافات اليوم، وهاجم  عبد القادر همد عوض أحمد طه مقرر لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا بحديثه الأخير  لافتاً إلى أن عوض يعمل بكل قوة من أجل  مصلحة ناديه المحبب ومعشوقه الهلال  مبيناً أن عوض يعمل ضد المريخ من أجل  الهلال ويسعى بكل السبل من أجل عرقلة  مسيرة المريخ مشيراً إلى أن هذه  القضية اذا كانت ضد الهلال لما حرص عوض  أحمد طه على الاهتمام بها مفيداً  بأن عوض ينبغي أن يعمل في سكرتارية نادي  الهلال النادي الذي يحبه ويعشقه  مشدداً على أهمية أن يبتعد الرجل أو يتم  إبعاده من هذا المنصب الذي ينبغي  أن يعمل أصحابه بتجرد وبمهنية عالية  بعيداً عن الانحياز لنادٍ معين على  بقية الأندية، وكشف همد أنهم في مجلس  المريخ سيكون لهم موقف واضح وسيسعون  بشتى السبل من أجل إبعاد أمثال عوض  أحمد طه من لجنة الاستئنافات مفيداً  بأنهم سيسعون كذلك بقوة من أجل الدفاع  عن الكيان والرد على كل من يريدون  تعطيل مسيرته. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يجتمع بعمر بخيت ويمنحه دفعة قوية للمشاركة في تشكيلته			 				 		 					    

كشف  عمر بخيت نجم المريخ الجديد في حديثه للصحيفة تفاصيل ما دار بينه وغارزيتو  في الاجتماع الذي انعقد بين الطرفين أمس وقال إن الفرنسي تحدث معه حديث  الوالد لابنه وأكد له بأنه سيكون ضمن خططه في المرحلة المقبلة وأنه سيعتمد  عليه بدرجة كبيرة في المباريات الافريقية والمحلية لذلك لابد أن يكون في  قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية حتى يقوم بالواجبات التي تنتظره على أكمل  وجه، ووعد عمر بخيت     بالا يخذل غارزيتو وأن يبذل قُصارى جهده في فترة الإعداد حتى يكون في درجة  متساوية مع زملائه الذين سبقوه بالمشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء في دوري  الأبطال وأشار إلى أن الاجتماع مع غارزيتو كان ناجحاً ومثمراً ومنحه دفعة  معنوية كبرى للاجتهاد والأداء الجاد حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة  الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة وأبدى عمر سعادته بالاستقبال الحار الذي وجده  في المريخ خاصة من المدير الفني غارزيتو مبيناً أنه مُطالب ببذل جهد خارق  حتى يكون على قدر تلك الثقة الكبيرة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يشرّف تدشين ديوان النجيمات المضيئة اليوم 

 يشرّف   الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة والشورى  والشرف  والعديد من الشخصيات مساء اليوم بدار النادي بعد صلاة المغرب  مباشرة تدشين  ديوان (النجيمات المضية) للشاعر والإعلامي الكبير الزبير عوض  الكريم  وتتكون فقرات التدشين من كلمة لجمال الوالي وكلمة للأستاذ الزبير  وكلمة من  أصدقائه الذين عاصروه خاصة الأدباء مؤمن الغالي وسيف الكناني  ودكتور عمر  محمود خالد    وسيف الدين حسن وتم توجيه الدعوة لأسرة الراحل  المقيم القبطان حاج حسن  عثمان وحفيدات سيدة فرح وسيحيي الحفل بعض الفنانين  في مقدمتهم الجقر إلى  جانب فرقة تيراب الكوميديا وسيتم في ختام الحفل  تدشين ديوان النجيمات  المضيئة وسيفتح السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ  مشروع اقتناء الديوان  إلى جانب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والشرف والشورى وستكون  هنالك فرص عديدة لشراء  الديوان الذي سيكون بحوذة اسماعيل عبد الله الخضر  (تندلتي) أحد أعضاء  اللجنة التحضرية بجانب الرئيس عبد المنعم النذير وصلاح  حمزة وقد اكتملت كل  التجهيزات من أجل اخراج الحفل في أبهى صورة، يذكر أن  اللجنة كانت عقدت آخر  اجتماعاتها مساء أمس بدار النادي ووضعت الترتيبات  النهائية لحفل التدشين،  ولكل من يريد اقتناء ديوان النجيمات المضيئة  الاتصال باسماعيل تندلتي على  رقم الهاتف 0912713220.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو.. كيف أستقبل القادمين الجدد وكيف أحتوي أزمة أوكرا

عمر بخيت: المدير الفني رحّب بي كثيراً وطالبني أن أكون جاهزاً للمشاركة 
سيلا سعيد بصراحة الفرنسي.. والساحر الغاني يطوي صفحة أسوأ لحظات بينه وغارزيتو 
 
من  أول يوم وصل فيه  الخرطوم دخل غارزيتو في أكثر من اجتماع للترتيب للمعسكر  الخارجي مع الرئيس  جمال الوالي ولتنسيق بعض الأمور الفنية مع الجهاز الفني  ولاحتواء بعض  الأزمات التي تفجرت بسبب حديث غارزيتو مع اوكراه وكوفي بعدم  رغبة المريخ  في خدماتهما ثم اجتمع كذلك مع القادمين الجدد ورحّب بهم وأدار  معهم حوارات  مطولة، الصدى رصدت كل شئ كما سنطالع ذلك عبر السطور التالية.    
لم  يجتمع غارزيتو بعمر  بخيت في اليوم الأول لوصوله وذلك لأنه على قناعة كبيرة  بأن عمر لاعب كبير  ولايحتاج لأي وصايا منه، فهو لاعب يعرف المطلوب منه  جيداً ويقوم بأدوار  تكتيكية نادرة جعلت غارزيتو يبادر بترشيحه للكشف  الأفريقي للفرقة الحمراء،  وأمس اجتمع غارزيتو بعمر بخيت ورحّب به كثيراً في  المريخ، وكشف المعلم في  حديثه للصحيفة تفاصيل ما دار بينه وغارزيتو وقال  إن الفرنسي تحدث معه  حديث الوالد لابنه وأكد له بأنه سيكون ضمن خططه في  المرحلة المقبلة وأنه  سيعتمد عليه بدرجة كبيرة في المباريات الافريقية  والمحلية لذلك لابد أن  يكون في قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية حتى يقوم  بالواجبات التي تنتظره على  أكمل وجه، ووعد عمر بخيت بالا يخذل غارزيتو وأن  يبذل قُصارى جهده في فترة  الإعداد حتى يكون في درجة متساوية مع زملائه  الذين سبقوه بالمشاركة مع  الفرقة الحمراء في دوري الأبطال وأشار إلى أن  الاجتماع مع غارزيتو كان  ناجحاً ومثمراً ومنحه دفعة معنوية كبرى للاجتهاد  والأداء الجاد حتى يقدم  أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة  وأبدى عمر سعادته  بالاستقبال الحار الذي وجده في المريخ خاصة من المدير  الفني غارزيتو  مبيناً أنه مُطالب ببذل جهد خارق حتى يكون على قدر تلك الثقة  الكبيرة وحتى  يثبت بأنه إضافة حقيقية للمريخ مؤكداً بأنه سيرد على هذا  الاستقبال  الرائع بأداء مميز حتى لا يخذل الذين أصروا على التعاقد معه وشكر  غارزيتو  بصورة خاصة على الكلمات الطيبة التي استقبله بها ووعد بأن يجتهد  في فترة  الإعداد حتى يكون جاهزاً بما يكفي للمشاركة مع المريخ من أول وهلة.
حِنكة تقود غارزيتو لاحتواء أزمة أوكراه 
أجمع  الفنيون الذين  تحدثوا للصحيفة إبان مواجهة غارزيتو لأوكراه وكوفي بعدم  رغبته في خدماتهما  في المرحلة المقبلة بأن حل هذه المشكلة بيد غارزيتو  وعليه أن يجتمع مع  الثنائي وأن يعمل على ترميم العلاقة باجتماع صراحة ووضوح  وبالفعل كان  غارزيتو يخطط لمعالجة الأزمة بصورة ودية حتى لا تؤثر على مظهر  الفريق وكان  أوكراه في مقدمة المحترفين الأجانب الذين عادوا للخرطوم بحماس  كبير من  أجل تقديم مستوى مقنع في مجموعات دوري الأبطال، وحرص غارزيتو على  الجلوس  مع أوكراه ونجح في إزالة ما علق بالنفوس جراء الاجتماع العاصف الذي  واجه  فيه غارزيتو أوكراه بعدم رغبة المريخ في خدماته في المرحلة المقبلة  وأكد  غارزيتو لأوكراه أنه لاعب مفيد ويمكن أن يكون النجم الأكثر تأثيراً   بالفرقة الحمراء لو استطاع أن يصل للدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية وأبلغه بأنه   ومن باب البحث عن لاعب جاهز وليس لاعب أكثر موهبة منه كان يخطط لاستقدام   محترف آخر وأكد غارزيتو لأوكراه أنه لو استفاد من فترة الإعداد وبلغ قمة   جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية وقدم المستوى الذي يتناسب مع قدراته العالية فإن   المريخ لن يكون بحاجة لأي إضافة جديدة ومنح غارزيتو ثقة كبيرة لأوكراه   ووعده بأن يكون في مقدمة خياراته وأن يهتم به أكثر حال أثبت جاهزيته وقدرته   على تقديم مستوى يتناسب مع موهبته وكان لهذا الحديث مفعول السحر لدى   أوكراه الذي تجاوز كل ما حدث وعبّر عن سعادته بالاجتماع الذي أتاح له فرصة   الجلوس مع غارزيتو ووعد بأن يكون جاهزاً بما يكفي لتقديم المستوى الذي  يبحث  عنه المدير الفني حتى يثبت بأنه إضافة نوعية للفرقة الحمراء، ويتوقع  أن  يجلس غارزيتو مع كوفي بعد وصول البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس من أجل إزالة  ما  علق بالنفوس وتهيئة النجم الغاني الأكثر تأثيراً على نتائج الفرقة  الحمراء  حتى يتمكن من القيام بدوره على أكمل وجه في المرحلة المقبلة.
سيلا مُعجب بصراحة الفرنسي 
بالتأكيد  لم يكن  المدافع الإيفواري محمد سيلا ضمن خيارات غارزيتو وهو من بين  العناصر التي  فوجئ المدير الفني بالتعاقد معها لكنه لم يرفضها بل سيتيح لها  الفرصة  الكافية، فإن أثبتت أنها تستطيع أن تمثل الإضافة المطلوبة ستجد منه  كل  الاهتمام، ومن هذا الباب حرص غارزيتو في اليوم الأول لوصوله على الجلوس  مع  محمد سيلا ورحّب به كثيراً في الفرقة الحمراء وأكد له أنه مدافع جيد   وصاحب قدرات دفاعية ممتازة وأن المريخ يحتاج لمدافع متخصص لذلك فإنه اذا   استطاع أن يثبت وجوده وأن يؤكد جاهزيته سيجد الفرصة سانحة أمامه للمشاركة   مع الفرقة الحمراء، وأبدى سيلا إعجابه بصراحة غارزيتو الذي أكد له أنه علم   بأنه تعرض لإصابة أبعدته عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة وأنه يريد أن يعرف تفاصيل   تلك الإصابة وإلى أين وصل في رحلة العودة للملاعب، وكشف سيلا لغارزيتو كل   تفاصيل الإصابة وأنه تجاوزها تماماً بعد أن خضع لعملية ناجحة في المملكة   العربية السعودية وأكمل فترة التأهيل وبالتالي فهو لا يحتاج لأي تأهيل بل   يستطيع أن يشارك في التدريبات من أول وهلة واطمأن غارزيتو على أن المدافع   الإيفواري سيكون ضمن العناصر التي تشارك في إعداد الفريق وأصبحت الكرة في   ملعب محمد سيلا حتى يصل إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية   بسرعة فائقة حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي للفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى تونس فجراً وتصل ظهراً 

الباشا.. علاء الدين وأيمن سعيد أبرز المتخلفين عن الرحلة 
انطونيو وسانتوس ينضمان للبعثة بتونس وديديه أول اللاعبين في قصر قرطاج 
  شمس الدين الأمين 
ينتظر  أن تكون بعثة  المريخ قد غادرت إلى تونس في الساعة الثالثة من صباح اليوم  على متن طائرة  الخطوط المصرية ويترأس البعثة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر  الأمين العام  لمجلس الإدارة إلى جانب حاتم عبد الغفار نائباً له في حين  سيتخلف عن  مرافقة البعثة أربعة لاعبين وهم أيمن سعيد وتراوري وأحمد الباشا  وعلاء  الدين يوسف لأسباب مختلفة في حين سيكون الإيفواري ديديه أول اللاعبين  في  فندق قصر قرطاج بعد أن حل في غرفته منذ يوم أمس.    
  لم يتمكن أحمد الباشا  من مرافقة بعثة المريخ إلى تونس بسبب ظروف مرض زوجته  التي يلازمها في أحد  المستشفيات بالخرطوم واستأذن الباشا مجلس الإدارة  بسبب تلك الظروف القاهرة  على أمل أن يلحق بالبعثة في غضون 72 ساعة وتخلف  علاء الدين يوسف كذلك من  مرافقة البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بسبب ظروف مرضية  منعته من المشاركة في  جميع التدريبات التي أجراها منتخبنا الوطني الأمر  الذي دفع مازدا  لاستبعاده من قائمة الصقور ومن المتوقع أن يلحق علاء الدين  بالبعثة بعد  أربعة أيام بعد الاطمئنان على سلامته، أما أيمن سعيد فمن  المتوقع أن يكون  قد وصل الخرطوم صباح اليوم لكنه لن يغادر مع البعثة حيث  كان من المؤمّل أن  ينتظر أيمن بعثة المريخ في مطار القاهرة ليغادر برفقتها  إلى تونس لكن  أيمن فضّل أن يصل الخرطوم صباحاً حتى يقابل الرئيس جمال  الوالي ويتسلم  مقدم تعاقده مع المريخ بعد أن وقّع اللاعب دون أن يتسلم أي  مبلغ مالي من  المريخ وترك أمر تقييمه للرئيس جمال الوالي ويتوقع أن يلحق  أيمن بالبعثة  بعد 24 ساعة سيما وأن الرئيس جمال الوالي سيغادر ايضاً في  رحلة طويلة بين  لندن وعدد من العواصم الخليجية.
المنتخب يسمح للسداسي بالسفر 
سمح  الجهاز الفني  للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الكابتن محمد عبد الله بسفر السداسي  الدولي المعز  محجوب وبكري المدينة وأمير كمال ومصعب عمر وأحمد ضفر ورمضان  عجب مع المريخ  إلى تونس التزاماً بالاتفاق السابق الذي أبرمه غارزيتو مع  مازدا برغم أن  ذلك الاتفاق كان بناءً على أن المنتخب الوطني سيقيم معسكره  الإعدادي في  تونس لكن وبرغم إلغاء المعسكر الإعدادي التزم مازدا بالاتفاق  الذي أبرمه  مع غارزيتو لأن المريخ التزم بتنفيذ ما تم الاتفاق عليه وشدّد  مازدا على  ضرورة عودة سداسي المريخ إلى جانب لاعبي الهلال بالمنتخب للخرطوم  في  التاسع من هذا الشهر للمشاركة في التحضيرات الأخيرة لصقور الجديان قبل   مواجهة سيراليون في الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر.
كوفي يلتزم بالعودة 
التزم  الغاني فرانسيس  كوفي بالعودة في الموعد الذي حدده لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  ووصل الخرطوم  فجر أمس واكتملت اجراءات سفره مع البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس  مثلما وصل  مواطنه اوكراه قبله بيوم، وسيكون الإيفواري الجديد ديديه أول  اللاعبين  حضوراً بفندق قصر قرطاج بعد أن وصل إلى تونس قبل أيام وأقام في  الفندق  الذي ستحل به البعثة الحمراء منذ أمس وسينضم الفرنسي انطونيو  ومواطنه  سانتوس مدرب الحراس الجديد للبعثة الحمراء في تونس ظهر اليوم في  رحلة  مباشرة من باريس إلى تونس.
المريخ يتدرب عصر اليوم 
يتوقع  أن تصل بعثة  المريخ إلى تونس في الساعة الثانية من ظهر اليوم بتوقيت  السودان ونسبة  لضيق الوقت الذي يفصل بين المريخ وانطلاقة استحقاقات النصف  الثاني من  الموسم سيتدرب الفريق بعد ساعات معدودات من وصوله ويتوقع أن  يكتفي الجهاز  الفني بتدريب خفيف في الملعب الملحق بالفندق على أن يرفع  الجرعة التدريبية  اعتباراً من الغد حتى يستفيد من فترة معسكر تونس الذي  يمتد لعشرة أيام في  تجهيز الفريق بصورة جيدة لمباريات مجموعات دوري الأبطال  ومسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.
رمضان عجب: استفدت كثيراً من تدريبات المنتخب 
قال  رمضان عجب نجم وسط  الفرقة الحمراء إنه لن يكون بحاجة إلى إعداد كامل في  الفترة المقبلة لأنه  في الأصل لم يخلد للراحة وانتظم في تدريبات المنتخب  الوطني بعد ساعات من  انتهاء استحقاقات النصف الأول من الموسم وأبان العجب  أنه استفاد كثيراً من  التدريبات التي خضع لها مع المنتخب الوطني وبالتالي  سيكون في قمة  الجاهزية حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة  وتوقّع العجب  أن يستفيد سداسي المريخ بالمنتخب من المشاركة في مباراة  سيراليون في  الوصول إلى درجة عالية من الجاهزية قبل المشاركة مع الفريق في  المباريات  الأفريقية فضلاً عن الاستفادة من مباريات المريخ في الممتاز  والكأس مؤكداً  أن الأحمر يولي اهتماماً كبيراً بالمباراة الأفريقية الأولى  أمام مولودية  العلمة بالخرطوم حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز ووضع أول ثلاث نقاط  في رصيده  لينطلق منها لخطف بطاقة الترشح لنصف نهائي دوري الأبطال.
عائد بشكل مختلف 
قال  رمضان عجب إنه تحرر  من الضغوط الكبيرة التي كان يتعرض لها قبل إعادة  تسجيله للمريخ وبالتالي  يستطيع أن يلعب باستقرار تام وتركيز أكبر في  المرحلة المقبلة حتى يقدم  أفضل مالديه للفرقة الحمراء وحتى يساعد فريقه في  الحصول على لقب دوري  الأبطال وأبان العجب أن المريخ في أفضل حالاته وأن  الإضافات الجديدة  ستزيده قوة حتى ينطلق أفريقياً ومحلياً ويحقق نتائج مميزة  تسعد قاعدته  الجماهيرية العريضة.
رمضان عجب:
جاهز لكل الوظائف لكني أجد نفسي في الوسط أو الهجوم 
أكد  رمضان عجب جاهزيته  للمشاركة في الطرف الأيمن أو أي وظيفة يحتاجه فيها  الفريق لأنه تعهّد بأن  يكون جندياً مخلصاً للمريخ وأضاف: لكني أجد نفسي في  خط الوسط أو المقدمة  الهجومية لأنني أجد مُتعة كبيرة في تسجيل الأهداف ولو  أشركني المدرب في  الوسط أو الهجوم سيقرّبني أكثر من شباك الخصوم وسيساعدني  على ممارسة  هوايتي المفضلة في تسجيل الأهداف لأن أهدافي تراجعت بدرجة كبيرة  بسبب  مشاركتي في الطرف الأيمن الذي يقيّدني بواجبات دفاعية تجعلني لا  اتقدم الا  بخطوات محسوبة بدقة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على أمل أن يصل فجراً ويغادر بعد ساعة ونصف
تراوري يخذل مجلس المريخ من جديد ويتخلف عن العودة في الموعد المحدد
اللاعب يغلق هاتفه.. المجلس يكمل إجراءات سفره ووكيله يؤكد وصوله تونس اليوم



تضاربت الأنباء حول مصير المالي تراوري مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء الذي غادر إلى بلاده بعد مؤتمر صحفي شهير عقده واعتذر من خلاله لجماهير المريخ ومجلس إدارته وزملائه اللاعبين والمدير الفني مُعلناً بذلك طي صفحات أزمة حادة كادت أن تنهي مسيرته مع الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن استبعده غارزيتو تماماً من خياراته وقاد الفريق بتميز كبير دون أن يشعر أحد بغيابه، لكن عندما بادر تراوري بالاعتذار أمّن الجميع على فتح صفحة جديدة مع المهاجم المالي سيما وأن المريخ لم يتعاقد مع أي مهاجم في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية.

لم يدع تراوري الصفحة البيضاء الأولى تمر نظيفة، فمن أول وهلة أخلف الموعد الذي ضربه مع المريخ قبل سفره إلى مالي عندما أكد عودته للخرطوم خواتيم الشهر الحالي ثم عاد وأكد وصوله فجر أمس برفقة كوفي لكنه كالعادة لم يلتزم بالعودة في الموعد المتفق عليه، ليس هذا فحسب بل أصبح المكتب التنفيذي بنادي المريخ لا يعلم شيئاً عن هذا اللاعب وهل سيصل الخرطوم فجراً في الواحدة والنصف من صباح اليوم وفي حال وصوله في هذا الموعد سيتمكن من اللحاق بالبعثة الحمراء التي ستغادر الثالثة صباحاً على متن طائرة الخطوط المصرية واحتاط مجلس المريخ لاحتمال وصول تراوري فجراً وأكمل إجراءات سفره وقطع تذكرة له حتى يسافر مباشرةً مع البعثة حال وصل الخرطوم فجراً ولكن المشكلة أن المكتب التنفيذي لا يعلم اذا كان تراوري سيصل أم لا لأن المهاجم المالي عاد لعادته القديمة وأغلق هاتفه الجوال وجعل المكتب التنفيذي يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات لمعرفة مصير هذا اللاعب وهل سيعود اليوم أم غداً ولكن كل المحاولات انتهت إلى فشل ذريع ليخذل تراوري مجلس المريخ الذي سعى بشتى السبل لمساعدته على احتواء أزمته مع غارزيتو والذي قبل بالصلح الذي تم مع تراوري على مضض وكأنه يعلم أن المهاجم المالي لن يخذله ولن يخالف توقعاته وسيخل بالاتفاق من أول وهلة ليضع تراوري بهذا الموقف السخيف مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في موقف لا يُحسد عليه مع المدير الفني الذي كان له رأي واضح في تراوري حيث لا يرى غارزيتو في المهاجم المالي غير لاعب متعالٍ ومفتري على زملائه ولا يجتهد في التدريبات وليست لديه أي رغبة في تقديم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ وذهب غارزيتو لأبعد من ذلك وأكد أنه لن يجامل في الانضباط لذلك فإن تراوري لن يكون في حساباته لأنه لاعب غير منضبط وحتى عندما رحّب غارزيتو بعودته اشترط انضباطه ولكن هذا الموقف ربما أعاد الأمور بين المهاجم المالي وغارزيتو للمربع الأول.

وكيله يؤكد سفره إلى تونس مباشرةً

بعد أن فشل المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ في الاتصال بالمهاجم المالي للتأكد من موعد عودته للخرطوم والأسباب التي حالت دون عودته فجر أمس اتصل بالمالي افو فيارا وكيل تراوري وغارزيتو لاستفساره عن أسباب غياب تراوري وهل لديه أي تفاصيل عن أسباب تأخره فأكد فيارا أن بعض الترتيبات الأسرية أدت لتأخر تراوري من العودة في الموعد المتفق عليه لكنه طمأن المكتب التنفيذي أنه لا توجد مشكلة لأن تراوري سيغادر من مالي مباشرةً وسيصل إلى تونس بعد لحظات من وصول بعثة المريخ إلى هناك وبالتالي سيشارك في التدريبات من أول وهلة، ولو التزم تراوري بما قاله الوكيل المالي ولحق بالمريخ في تونس بعد لحظات معدودات من وصول البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك ربما تجاوز غارزيتو عن هذا التأخير لأنه غير مؤثر وبالتالي يمكن أن يسمح له بالمشاركة في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية.

سانتو: على المجلس الا يناصر تراوري

نصح فتح الرحمن سانتو مهاجم المريخ السابق مجلس الإدارة أن يطلق يد الفرنسي غارزيتو حتى يمضي قدماً في فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة مؤكداً أن كل النجاح الذي أصابه الفرنسي مع المريخ كانت كلمة السر الأولى فيه إصراره الشديد على فرض الانضباط دون انكسار لأي قوة أو لاعب حيث أصر غارزيتو على استبعاد تراوري وأسقطه من حساباته لأنه غير منضبط برغم أن المريخ لا يمتلك أي مهاجم هداف وكان يحتاج بشدة لخدمات تراوري وأضاف: لو شارك تراوري بلا انضباط أو تدريبات ستكون مشاركته غير مؤثرة ولن تفيد المريخ في شئ وبالتالي مالم ينضبط المهاجم المالي ويلتزم بالعودة في الموعد المحدد ويتدرب بجدية ويلعب بإصرار كبير من أجل الإجادة ينبغي أن يكون خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني والا يتدخل المجلس مطلقاً حتى ينصر تراوري على المدير الفني الذي جعل من المريخ قوة ضاربة بعد أن طبّق الانضباط في كل شئ ليس داخل الملعب فحسب بل حتى في موعد التدريبات والوجبات ونوعية الطعام وفترة الراحة الأمر الذي جعل الانضباط العنوان الأبرز في المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غليان في الأحمر بسبب تصريحات المقرر
الفريق طارق: عبارات عوض السوقية بحق المريخ تؤكد أن مكانه المدرجات لا الاستئنافات
متوكل: تصريحات طه بحق الأحمر مُخجلة ولا تعبّر عن رجل قانوني



سادت حالة من الغضب الشديد وسط أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بسبب التصريحات التي أدلى بها عوض أحمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا للصدى والتي أشار فيها إلى أن المريخ سبق وأن انسحب وعاد إلى الممتاز من جديد وانه سيطبّق القانون حتى لو أدى ذلك لانسحاب المريخ من الممتاز ورأى الفريق طارق أن العبارات التي تحدث بها عوض عن المريخ سوقية ورخيصة مكانها المدرجات لا لجنة الاستئنافات في حين هاجم متوكل عوض بعنف وقال إنه لم يتحدث بهذه اللهجة في قضية سيدي بيه التي اجتمعت لجنته ثلاث مرات حتى لا تُعاد مباراة الهلال أمام الخرطوم.

قال الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن عوض أحمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اللجنة العدلية المحترمة أدلى بتصريحات تنتقص من قدر المريخ بعبارات سوقية لا تتناسب مع هذه اللجنة المحترمة ولا مع المنصب الرفيع الذي يشغله وأضاف: تصريحات مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات بشأن إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل انتقص فيها من قدر نادي المريخ بعبارات رخيصة وسوقية مكانها المدرجات لا لجنة الاستئنافات وهذا الأمر مرفوض كل الرفض من قِبل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأضاف: مقرر لجنة الاستنئافات ينتمي للجنة عدلية من يعملون فيها مثل القُضاة تماماً ومن تقاليد القضاء عدم الإدلاء بأي تصريح صحفي في قضية منظورة أمام القضاء حتى لا يؤثر هذا التصريح سلباً أو ايجاباً على تلك القضية ولذلك كان الواجب يفرض على مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا أن يكون عادلاً ومُحايداً في عمله بغض النظر عن لونيته الرياضية والنادي الذي شغل فيه منصب الأمين العام من قبل، وأكد الفريق طارق أن المريخ غير معني بأمر إعادة مباراته أمام الأمل لا من قريب أو من بعيد لأن القضية الآن بين اتحاد الكرة ولجنة الاستئنافات العليا وأضاف: المريخ أشرك بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة بخطاب صادر من اتحاد الكرة وبالتالي لم يقع في أي خطأ يجعله يدافع عن موقفه وإن كان للجنة الاستئنافات أي جدل قانوني في هذه الخطوة فعليها أن تدير معاركها مع اتحاد الكرة لا المريخ.

الاستهداف بدأ من الإيقاف

رأى الفريق طارق أن الطريقة التي تم بها إيقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة توضّح مدى الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ عبر حملة مفضوحة الأهداف يسعى أصحابها لتعطيل المريخ بإيقاف عدد من لاعبيه المؤثرين وأضاف: هناك شخص ما اتصل بحكم مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي عقب نهاية المباراة وطالبه بتدوين واقعة الاعتداء المزعومة في تقريره رغم نفي واقعة الاعتداء من قِبل الحكم في تلك المحادثة الهاتفية وقال بلهجة حاسمة: أنا واثق من حديثي وبعض أعضاء اتحاد الكرة يعلمون تفاصيل مادار في تلك المكالمة وشدّد الفريق طارق على ضرورة أن يكوّن اتحاد الكرة لجنة للتحقيق في هذا الأمر لأن المريخ بعد اليوم لن يصمت على أي استهداف وسيصعّد كل قضاياه لأعلى المستويات حتى تعرف لجان الاتحاد كيف تتعامل مع المريخ الكبير باحترام وتقدير.

متوكل: من أنت حتى تحذّر المريخ وتتوعده؟

استهجن متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الحديث الذي أدلى به عوض أحمد طه للصدى وقال فيه إن المريخ سبق وأن انسحب وعاد مجدداً للممتاز وأنه سيطبّق القانون حتى لو انسحب الأحمر من الممتاز مجدداً وأضاف: أقول لعوض من أنت حتى تحذّر المريخ بتلك اللهجة الغريبة التي لا يتحدث بها الا مشجع متعصب لا رجل يشغل منصب محترم في لجنة عدلية ومحترمة وأضاف: التصريح الذي أدلى به عوض أحمد طه يؤكد أن الرجل لا يخجل على الاطلاق في تقديم مساعدات مكشوفة ومفضوحة للنادي الذي عمل فيه من قبل متناسياً أنه يشغل الآن موقعاً قانونياً وحساساً ويتطلب شخصية قادرة على تطبيق العدالة بمهنية دون أن تؤثر عليها ميولها وعواطفها وأضاف: لو كان عوض يحترم منصبه لما أدلى بهذا التصريح الغريب الذي أكد به أنه رجل غير مسئول ويستخف بالمنصب الكبير الذي يشغله قبل أن يستخف بالمريخ النادي الكبير الذي يحسب له الجميع ألف حساب الا عوض أحمد طه وتابع: يبدو أن عوض يريد أن يلعب بالنار ونقول له إن هذه النار ستقودك للمحرقة وستخرجك من الوسط الرياضي إلى الأبد لأنك لا تعرف المريخ جيداً.

أين كانت تصريحاتك القوية في مهزلة سيدي بيه؟

قال متوكل إن عوض أحمد طه الذي يتباكى على القانون ويدعّي أنه أحد حُماته وأنه سيطبّقه دون خوف من أحد لم يتحدث بذات اللهجة القوية والصارمة عندما تعلق الأمر في ذلك الوقت بمشاركة محترف الهلال سيدي بيه في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وأضاف: وقتها كان عوض المسمكر الأول للقانون حتى يقدم به كل المساعدات الممكنة وغير الممكنة لعشقه الكبير الهلال وأقول لعوض في تاريخك الطويل هل صادفت لجنة واحدة اجتمعت في يوم واحد ثلاث مرات لتعديل قرار وحيد حتى يكون القرار النهائي عدم إعادة مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني؟ وأرجو أن تخبرنا عن الطريقة التي استخدمتها في مسكرة القرار وإخراجه بصورة سيئة جعلت لجنة الاستئنافات العليا مثار سخرية وتندّر.

متوكل أحمد علي:

أشركنا بكري بقرار من الاتحاد وعلى عوض أن يدير معاركه مع اتحاد الكرة

قال متوكل أحمد علي إن المريخ أشرك بكري المدينة في مباراة الأمل بموجب خطاب رسمي صادر من اتحاد الكرة وبالتالي فإن الأمر لا يتطلب كل عبارات التهديد والوعيد التي أطلقها عوض أحمد طه وأضاف متوكل مُخاطباً عوض: نحن لسنا طرفاً في القضية واذا لديك اعتراض على مشاركة بكري المدينة في مباراة الأمل فعليك أن تدير معركتك مع اتحاد الكرة الذي أشرك بكري المدينة بخطاب لأن المريخ لم يفعل شيئاً غير الامتثال لخطاب الاتحاد وأكد متوكل أن كل الوسط الرياضي ينتظر توضيحاً من عوض أحمد طه يشرح فيه الطريقة التي ساعد بها في سمكرة قضية سيدي بيه حتى يخرج الهلال من أزمة عصيبة كادت أن تنتهي به لإعادة مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني لولا أن عوض أحمد طه قام بجهد خارق حتى يجهض القرار.

فيصل الحنان:

متوكل رجل المريخ القوي والوحيد الذي تصدى للاستهداف

قال فيصل الحنان لاعب المريخ السابق وعضو اللجنة الثقافية لنادي المريخ إنه يؤيّد كل ماجاء في زاوية الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم والتي تفضح الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له الاحمر من قِبل اتحاد الكرة مثلما يتفق مع مامون أبوشيبة في كل ما كتبه عن تلك القضية وأضاف: كنت أتوقع موقفاً قوياً من قِبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يلقّن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا درساً لا تنساه بسهولة ولكن للأسف الشديد كانت ردة الفعل الإعلامية من الأقلام الحمراء المصادمة أقوى بكثير من ردة فعل مجلس إدارة النادي الذي لم يكن له أي حضور لولا التصريحات القوية التي أدلى بها رجل المريخ القوي متوكل أحمد علي الذي كان الوحيد الذي قام بالتصدي للمؤامرة وفضحها بتصريحات قوية وشجاعة وتمنى الحنان أن يسير كل أعضاء المجلس على خُطى متوكل في التصدي بقوة وشراسة لمثل هذه الحملات حتى تعلم لجنة الاستئنافات العليا كيف تتعامل مع الكبار.

متوكل مشغول بالدفاع عن المريخ وغيره مشغول بالسفر والنثريات

مضى فيصل الحنان في إشادته بالموقف القوي لمتوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ وقال إن تصريحاته القوية نزلت برداً وسلاماً على جماهير المريخ التي شعرت أن الأحمر درع حصين يتصدى لحملات الاستهداف بشراسة وتابع: لله درك يا متوكل أنت مشغول بالمريخ والدفاع عن حقوقه وقضاياه وغيرك مشغول بالسفر والنثريات الدولارية دون أدنى اهتمام بالمؤامرات التي تُحاك ضد المريخ ليل ونهار من أشخاص أدمنوا استهداف المريخ وأصبحت النيران تشتعل في دواخلهم المريضة كلما رأوا الأحمر يمضي بخطوات واثقة في ساحات التنافس الأفريقي وراهن الحنان على قدرة المريخ في نسف كل المخططات لأن خلفه رجال أقوياء يدافعون عن حقوق ناديهم بشراسة وبسالة واتهم الحنان لجان اتحاد الكرة بالتمادي في استهداف المريخ مبيناً أن ما قامت به لجنة الاستنئافات العليا التي تمثل آخر مراحل التقاضي الرياضي بالبلاد يؤكد أن المريخ مستهدف من أصغر لجنة إلى أكبر لجنة في اتحاد الكرة وبالتالي على المجلس أن يكون يقظاً حتى يتصدى لكل هذه الحملات وحتى يفضح كل المؤامرات التي تُحاك ضده.

إعلام المريخ وقف بشراسة في وجه العاصفة وتصدى لأخطر مؤامرة

ناشد فيصل الحنان جماهير المريخ الوفية أن تقف بقوة خلف ناديها وهو يتعرض لأسوأ مؤامرة تستهدف النيل منه وتعطيل مسيرته وقال إن لجان الاتحاد المساعدة تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات بدءً من لجنة التحكيم وصولاً إلى لجنة الاستنئافات من أجل تعطيل مسيرة المريخ، وحيا الحنان إعلام المريخ وأقلامه القوية التي تدافع عنه بشراسة وصلابة وخص مزمل أبو القاسم ومامون أبوشيبة بإشادة خاصة مثلما سجل إشادة كبرى بلجنة التعبئة المريخية التي عبّرت عن رأيها بشجاعة وأصدرت بياناً ساخناً فضحت فيه مخططات استهداف المريخ وأكدت عبره أنها ستتقدم الصفوف دفاعاً عن حقوق ناديها واستهجن الحنان التحركات المريبة لأمين عام الهلال السابق عوض أحمد طه في لجنة الاستئنافات من أجل إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل وقال إن محاولة تمرير القرار في اجتماع لم يكتمل نصابه دليل واضح على أن عوض أحمد طه خلع ثوب العدالة والحياد وارتدى ثوب الهلال ليقدم خدمات جليلة لناديه السابق بتعطيل الند اللدود.

المدير التنفيذي السابق للمريخ:

ما ذكره عوض أحمد طه لا أساس له من الصحة في القواعد العامة

ردّ الأستاذ مدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي السابق لنادي المريخ على حديث عوض أحمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات للصدى والذي أكد فيه صحة قرار لجنة الاستنئافات بخصوص إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل وقال مدثر إن القواعد العامة تقول بعكس ما جاء به مقرر لجنة الاستنافات وأضاف: المادة 89 اولاً (ح) من القواعد العامة تقول: يجب على سكرتير الاتحاد المعني ايقاف نشاط أي لاعب ورد اسمه في تقرير حكم المباراة او مراقب لسوء السلوك او تبين سوء سلوكه بحضور وبشهادة اثنين من اعضاء مجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلي او اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الإدارية او بواسطة شريط المباراة المسجل اثناء او بعد المباراة المعنية لحين مثوله امام اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية المختصة لمدة اقصاها سبعة ايام يكون بعدها اللاعب حراً لحين محاكمته، وتساءل مدثر خيري: ماهو الفرق بين المادتين ادناه من حيث دور السكرتير في ايقاف اللاعب والايقاف لحين المحاسبة، وأفاد مدثر أن المادة 50 الجزء الثاني من القواعد العامة لسنة 2004 تعديل لسنة 2013 تقول: يجوز للجنة المنظمة اتخاذ الاجراءات محاسبة ضد اي لاعب او اداري او حكم او مدرب او موظف باي اتحاد او مشجع ارتكب مخالفة أو أساء السلوك الرياضي قبل أو اثناء اوة بعد اي من المباريات ودون اسمه في تقرير من جهة مكلفة ويجوز للسكرتير ايقافه حين محاسبه خلال اسبوعين ولا يشترط مثول الشخص المحاسب امام اللجنة المنظمة، والاعتماد على تقرير الحكم قد يصل لحد التطابق وأبان مدثر أن المادة 50 تقول: يجوز للسكرتير والمادة 89 تقول يجب على السكرتير ايقاف قرار الايقاف لحين المحاسبة، أما المادة 89 فتشترط الايقاف حتى المثول امام اللجنة المنظمة، اما المادة 50 لا تشترط ذلك ولفت مدثر إلى أن خطاب الايقاف الذي تسلمه مجلس المريخ ليست به اي اشارة لأي مادة فلماذا حددت لجنة الاستئنافات المادة 89 بالذات وبالتالي ليس هناك خطأ اصلاً حتى نعتبر أن الاتحاد مشارك فيه وبالتالي تستند عليه الاستئتنافات في اعادة المباراة وأفاد مدثر أن خطاب اللجنة المنظمة حدد صراحة نص المادة 50 لذلك قرار الاتحاد برفع الايقاف عن بكري يعتبر قراراً صحيحاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قنصلية السودان بجدة تكرّم قدامى اللاعبين بمكة



أقامت قنصلية السودان العامة بجدة اللجنة القومية السودانية العليا تكريماً لقدامى لاعبي كرة القدم الدوليين والمبدعين بمنطقة مكة المكرمة ببرنامج طويل يتضمن الزيارة والعمرة ابتداءً من يوم الاثنين 1/6 وحتى الخميس 11/6 ويتخلله مهرجان رياضي متكامل بمكة وسيُختتم البرنامج بيوم التكريم وقد تم وضع البرنامج يوم الاثنين الماضي بوصول الوفد الزائر على الناقل الوطني الخطوط الجوية السودانية والذهاب من المطار لمقر السكن المخصص وأمس الثلاثاء ذهب الوفد إلى مكة عقب صلاة العصر لأداء العمرة وستمتد إقامة الوفد بمكة من الثلاثاء حتى الجمعة وسيكون هناك مهرجان عقب صلاة المغرب غداً الخميس يشتمل على بين فريقين سوداني وآخر سعودي حيث يمثل قدامى لاعبي كرة القدم السودانية بقيادة فيصل العجب والسعودي بقيادة محمد نور وسيتوجه الوفد يوم الجمعة إلى المدينة المنورة والبقاء هناك حتى الاثنين المقبل وسيعود الوفد لجدة يوم الثلاثاء وسيقام يوم الخميس 11 يونيو بنادي الوحدة بمكة الحفل التكريمي الكبير المقام وفاءً وعرفاناً وتقديراً لأهل العطاء وسيكون يوم الجمعة مفتوحاً للتسوق والعودة للوطن يوم السبت الثاني عشر من يونيو، يذكر أن وفد السودان يتكون من د. علي قاقارين وأمين زكي وشوقي عبد العزيز وحسبو الصغير وشرف الدين أحمد موسى وقيسوني وترتار وعبده الشيخ وحامد بريمة وزيكو وجندي نميري ونجم الدين أبوحشيش والضو قدم الخير والزين آدم وأبوبكر الشريف وكمال الشغيل وعوض الكباكا وعصام جوليت والطاهر أحمد عثمان وصلاح أحمد علي من الإذاعة والمسرحي ابراهيم خضر والإداري سبيتي والفنان جعفر والزميل الصحفي أحمد محمد الحسن وسيلحق بالبعثة صبحي وكمال عبد الغني ونصر الدين عباس جكسا وعمر النقي وعلي الدمازين وطارق أحمد آدم ومصطفى النقر ومازدا والمسرحي جمال حسن سعيد والسيد نجم الدين المرضي، يذكر أن السيد نور الدين عبد الوهاب أحمد قنصل السودان بجدة وقف على تأمين عملية الحضور والإقامة والضيافة للوفد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أزمة في كتلة الممتاز بسبب مباراة المريخ والأمل
رئيس الفهود: لم نرحّب بقرار إعادة المباراة لأننا نريد النقاط الثلاث فقط
اسماعيل بشير: لم نقف مع الأمل ضد المريخ.. ورئيس النمور: كتلة الممتاز ضعيفة ولا تجيد سوى التهديد



نصر حامد

تدخلت أندية الدوري الممتاز بقوة كطرف ثالث في قضية الموسم التي تتعلق بمباراة المريخ والأمل التي قررت لجنة الاستئنافات إعادتها قبل أن يتقدم الاتحاد العام بطلب فحص للقرار والذي ينتظر أن يتم حسمه في اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم الأربعاء وطالبت بعض أندية الدوري الممتاز في اجتماع كتلة الممتاز أمس الأول الاتحاد العام بحسم قضية مباراة المريخ والأمل قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية من المسابقة وتقاسمت الأندية ما بين مؤيد لإعادة المباراة ورافض لها وأكدت الأندية في اجتماعها أنها سيكون لها قرارها بعد صدور القرار النهائي في القضية وكانت الأندية ايضاً تفاكرت حول اختيار ممثل السودان في بطولة سيكافا للأندية المقامة بتنزانيا منتصف يوليو المقبل ويبدو أن الأيام القليلة القادمة ستشهد أزمة كبرى في كتلة الممتاز.

تحدث للصدى في البدء الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ وقال إن تطرق اجتماع كتلة الممتاز لقضية مباراة المريخ والأمل أمر غريب لافتاً إلى أن الأندية ما كان لها أن تناقش هذه القضية لأنها في الأساس محسومة وسيصدر القرار النهائي فيها اليوم الأربعاء لافتاً إلى أن حديث الكتلة عن القضية ربما يثير أزمة بين بعض الأندية في المسابقة، وطالب عبد القادر همد كتلة الممتاز البحث عن حقوق الأندية من عائدات البث والرعاية وعدم التطرق إلى مواضيع لا تخصها في شئ لافتاً إلى أن الأندية يجب أن يكون لها رأي واضح وصريح بخصوص عائدات البث والرعاية بدلاً عن التدخل في قضية ليست لها أي شأن بها مثل قضية مباراة المريخ والأمل والتي ستحسمها جهات قانونية لا علاقة للأندية بها.

رئيس الأمل: نطالب بنقاط المباراة كاملة

من جانبه قال مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة إنهم في الأصل يرفضون قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بإعادة المباراة ويطالبون فقط بنقاط المباراة كاملة بعد أن شارك اللاعب الموقوف بكري المدينة في مباراة الأحمر والأمل رغم قرار الإيقاف الصادر من الاتحاد العام، وقال مولانا جمال في حديث نشره موقع كوورة: نحن أصلاً غير موافقين على قرار لجنة الإستئنافات السابق بإعادة مباراتنا مع المريخ، بل نريد نقاطها الكاملة بحكم المشاركة غير الصحيحة للاعب بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة، فنحن لم نفرح من قبل بقرار الإعادة، حتى ذلك القرار الأول بإعادة المباراة لم نتسلمه، واما قرار مراجعة وفحص أوراق المباراة أمام لجنة الإستئنافات لم يصلنا أيضا، فنحن أيضا نملك الحق في تقديم طلب مراجعة.

رئيس السلاطين: لم نقف مع جهة معينة

من جهته نفى اسماعيل بشير رئيس نادي مريخ الفاشر أن يكونوا في اجتماع كتلة الممتاز أمس الأول وقفوا مع قرار إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة لافتاً إلى أن هذا لم يحدث مبيناً أن كتلة الممتاز ايضاً لم تقرر الوقوف مع مشاركة الرابطة كوستي على حساب الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة سيكافا مبيناً أن مثل هذه الأحاديث ستثير الفتنة بين أندية الممتاز مطالباً الجميع بتحري الدقة في كل الأخبار مفيداً بأنهم حرصوا على أن يحسم الاتحاد قضية مباراة المريخ والأمل قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية حتى لا يحدث أي ارتباك في روليت الدورة الثانية من الممتاز.

الأهلي مع القانون

السيد الفاتح ابراهيم التوم سكرتير نادي أهلي الخرطوم قال إن الفرسان يقفون فقط مع القانون في كل الأمور التي تخص النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد مبيناً أنهم في كتلة الممتاز لم يقرروا الوقوف على طرف معين على حساب الآخر بخصوص قضية إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة وكذلك مشاركة الرابطة كوستي على حساب أهلي الخرطوم لافتاً إلى أنهم سيتجهون للقانون وسيقفون مع المصلحة العامة في كل الأمور التي تخص النشاط الرياضي، وذكر الفاتح التوم أنه كان وراء ترشيح السيد عز الدين الحاج المدير التنفيذي للخرطوم الوطني لمنصب سكرتير كتلة الممتاز مطالباً كتلة الممتاز بإصدار قرارات قوية من شأنها أن تحافظ على حقوق الأندية ومكتسباتها في المرحلة المقبلة.

الرهيب لا يقف مع الأمل ضد المريخ

عثمان فضل الله أمين خزينة نادي مريخ كوستي المعين قال إن الحديث عن وقوف كتلة الممتاز مع قرار إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل بأنه قرار غير صحيح مبيناً أنهم لا يمكن أن يقفوا مع أي نادٍ على حساب الآخر لافتاً إلى أن المريخ والأمل ينضويان ضمن كتلة الممتاز ولذلك فإنهم لا يمكن أن يقفوا مع أيٍ من الطرفين على حساب الآخر نافياً في الوقت نفسه أن يكونوا وقفوا كذلك مع قرار مشاركة الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة سيكافا على حساب الرابطة لافتاً إلى أن المرجعية في هذه القضايا للقانون وفي اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة المتعلقة بتسيير النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد.

مجدي مامون:

هناك أشخاص في كتلة الممتاز يعملون على إشعال الفتن بين الأندية

اعتبر السيد مجدي مامون نائب رئيس نادي الخرطوم الوطني أن كتلة الدوري الممتاز منظومة مهمة للغاية وتلعب دوراً كبيراً في حل كل مشاكل الأندية واسترداد حقوقها من الاتحاد العام لافتاً إلى أن كل القرارات التي اتخذتها كانت جيدة وساعدت في حل مشاكل الأندية، وذكر مجدي مامون أن هناك أشخاص في الكتلة يعملون على إشعال الفتن بين أندية الممتاز وزعزعة استقرارها خاصة فيما يتعلق بقرار الكتلة الأخير والذي طالب فيه الاتحاد العام بحسم قضية مباراة المريخ والأمل مبيناً أنه شخصياً يقف مع الحق ولن ينحاز لأي نادٍ على حساب الآخر وسيعمل فقط من أجل المصلحة العامة.

مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله

وقوف كتلة الممتاز مع نادٍ معين على حساب الآخر خطأ كبير

وصف مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله رئيس نادي أهلي مدني الحديث عن انحياز كتلة أندية الدوري الممتاز لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخر بأنه خطأ كبير من الكتلة مبيناً أن الكتلة يجب أن تهتم بكل الأندية وأن تعمل على حل كافة مشاكلها خاصة فيما يتعلق بأموال البث والرعاية والعمل بكل قوة من أجل الدفاع عن حقوق الأندية لافتاً إلى أن الحديث عن انحياز الكتلة لنادٍ بعينه على حساب الآخر بأنه خطأ كبير ومعيب مفيداً بأن الكتلة يجب أن تكون مع كل الأندية وليس الانحياز لأي نادٍ على حساب بقية الأندية.

رئيس أهلي شندي:

كتلة الممتاز ضعيفة ولا تجيد سوى التهديد

انتقد العميد حسن العقيد رئيس نادي أهلي شندي كتلة أندية الدوري الممتاز وقال إنها ضعيفة ولا تملك قرارات قوية وشجاعة سوى التهديد فقط فيما يتعلق بحقوق الاندية لافتاً إلى أن الأندية لا تجيد سوى التهديد ولا تبحث عن حقوق الأندية ومستحقاتها، وأشار العقيد إلى أن الكتلة لديها مصالح مع بعض الأندية تفوق مصالح بقية الأندية مفيداً بأن المصلحة العامة كانت تقتضي أن تقف الكتلة بقوة مع الأندية وأن تعمل بجدية من أجل الدفاع عن حقوقها ومكتسباتها، وأفاد حسن العقيد أن فريقي القمة الهلال والمريخ يتحكمان في الكتلة وفي كل قراراتها مفيداً بأن الكتلة دائماً ما تعمل لمصلحة القمة فقط ولا تنحاز لبقية الأندية الأخرى.



*

----------

